# 550XP vs MS362



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

Which one's faster through 15" standing dead Elm?


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Which one's faster through 15" standing dead Elm?



Thats some dang hard wood.Id say 362 Stihl,especially since your Husky aint broke in yet


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Aug 25, 2012)

You would think the bigger saw but that is most likely not the case here is it?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm editing and uploading vids now. It'll be a bit. The 362 is here for a port job. I ran a tank of fuel through the 550 today. This was the first I've really gotten to use the saw.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 25, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 25, 2012)

B+C 411 please..


----------



## benp (Aug 25, 2012)

I am so in on this one for educational purposes along with the self torment fact that I cant reliably have these auto tunes in my local...


----------



## mtrees (Aug 25, 2012)

If it's the 550XP, cancel the 880!!! The 550XP is next to ya!!!


----------



## spike60 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh boy, this is gonna be some thread. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

550XP = 9.84
MS361 = 10.02

I took the best cuts of each saw.

[video=youtube_share;TqWehQMEq-A]http://youtu.be/TqWehQMEq-A[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

This little 550 is ground breaking. It runs like a ported saw. Even someone that's used to running a ported saw all the time would be happy running this thing muffler modded only. I suspect this is another 50cc saw that will shine with 3/8 chain. It's only wearing .325 right now, and a 7-pin at that. Put an 8-pin on it, and I'd be surprised if it didn't pick up.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

mtrees said:


> If it's the 550XP, cancel the 880!!! The 550XP is next to ya!!!



Your 261 is faster than the 550:biggrin: But, it should be. It's ported. The wood was bigger when I made the 261 cuts, so can't make a direct comparison.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 25, 2012)

Brad, I hate to break it to ya....that dead Elm ain't standing...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Brad, I hate to break it to ya....that dead Elm ain't standing...



It was this afternoon


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

Here it is doing some actual work.

[video=youtube_share;MsRHJi8WTgw]http://youtu.be/MsRHJi8WTgw[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

More test cuts playing around with the powerband. It's very torquey.

[video=youtube_share;PrgBbHsJW4U]http://youtu.be/PrgBbHsJW4U[/video]


----------



## hamish (Aug 25, 2012)

Its not even right to compare a Stihl to a Husqvarna, without the Stihl being ported!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

hamish said:


> Its not even right to compare a Stihl to a Husqvarna, without the Stihl being ported!



It will be next week. It would be a different story then. But who knows what we'll come with on the 550? Only time will tell. Right now I'm too busy with everyone elses saws to port mine.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

Hopefully I can make it sing like this 261. The wood was a little bigger and slower here, so times can't be compared to the first 550 vid in this thread.

[video=youtube_share;_-ui50e5wBY]http://youtu.be/_-ui50e5wBY[/video]


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 25, 2012)

Brad, I was not rooting for either saw although I've been thinking about the 550 being the next on the list for me...but the chain on the 550 looked to be more agressive on the husky the way it kept trying to pull the saw in closer to the wood. 

I'm not trying to start a war or give a beating to anybody so don't be trying to give me one either lol.

BTW nice vids Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Brad, I was not rooting for either saw although I've been thinking about the 550 being the next on the list for me...but the chain on the 550 looked to be more agressive on the husky the way it kept trying to pull the saw in closer to the wood.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a war or give a beating to anybody so don't be trying to give me one either lol.
> 
> BTW nice vids Brad



The chain on the Husky was probably a little better, but the one on the Stihl wasn't bad. This vid isn't the be all end all comparison of these two saws, but gives a good idea of just how strong the little 550 is. It was just a quick spur of the moment idea Andre had, while he and Nik were here for a few minutes this evening. I believe the 550 would also benefit from a 3/8 chain.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The chain on the Husky was probably a little better, but the one on the Stihl wasn't bad. This vid isn't the be all end all comparison of these two saws, but gives a good idea of just how strong the little 550 is. It was just a quick spur of the moment idea Andre had, while he and Nik were here for a few minutes this evening. I believe the 550 would also benefit from a 3/8 chain.



I watched your other video of the 550 problems, what did the problem end up being?


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 25, 2012)

I like the way that 550 sounds, like it is quite versatile - rev's and torque. Does sound ported IMHO.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Does sound ported IMHO.



And runs like it too! The muffler is modded. There's practically no room for another port, so only the original has been opened up.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> And runs like it too! The muffler is modded. There's practically no room for another port, so only the original has been opened up.



I like that method anyway (aesthetically).


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 25, 2012)

These are really nice saws. What I noticed is the AT manages the torque really well across a wide band. Even at the start of a cut without bringing the chain speed up first, the saw just digs in and cuts while the rpms climb at the same time. Nice. 

What I still find myself doing is looking the saw over briefly, especially the badge 550 and wondering where does all this torque come from in such a small, nimble, likeable package. 

Thanks for the vids!


----------



## moody (Aug 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Which one's faster through 15" standing dead Elm?



550 runs pretty well. Just a dumb question if someone were to make after market exhaust that were just as the practical as a stock one would people buy it?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I watched your other video of the 550 problems, what did the problem end up being?



Bad carb.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

moody said:


> 550 runs pretty well. Just a dumb question if someone were to make after market exhaust that were just as the practical as a stock one would people buy it?



My muffler mod cost nothing to do. Just a few minutes of time.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the vids, Brad!

I was content with my two 346s', but now I want a 550. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 25, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Thanks a lot for the vids, Brad!
> 
> I was content with my two 346s', but now I want a 550. :msp_sneaky:



Now we're talkin'! After running a tank through mine helping my brother cut a fallen Hickory in his back yard I'm even more impressed with the saw. The ole Hick was plenty hard, having seen the first World War. The 550 had the top whittled out of it in no time. It's hard to run a tank through the 550, it uses so little fuel. Although I know it would have handled it, I was tired so I broke out the 660 for the 20" trunk wood.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 25, 2012)

I handled my first 550XP yesterday and the local swedish crack dealer, it felt amazingly small and nimble. Priced it at $579 though. :censored:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Priced it at $579 though. :censored:



We need to talk!


----------



## stihlavarna (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sure this will appease a certain Norwegian :msp_wink:


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We need to talk!



I know, right?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> I know, right?



That's way too much to pay for one of these.


----------



## porsche965 (Aug 25, 2012)

Stick with informed Dealers with this new technology. 

The Dealers on Arborist Site.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 550XP = 9.84
> MS361 = 10.02
> 
> I took the best cuts of each saw.
> ...



Well I don't know what to say. Yes the chain on the 362 wasn't the greatest, but as Mike would say, my word that saw is strong!! in fact I'm not sure if a ported 346 could outrun it. I think the 550 may be a true game changer, time will tell. For now :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 26, 2012)

Crap!

Just got the 346xp spiffed up a little, and to where I figure it will hold even to a buds MM 361, and now this thing shows up.

Waiting on the post ported impressions and a 362 Comparo. 

Should be fun either way!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 26, 2012)

It might be a little better comparison if both saws had the same size b/c. i think the results would be different as well.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> It might be a little better comparison if both saws had the same size b/c. i think the results would be different as well.



Maybe so, but not by much. The 550 is the real deal, it's shockingly strong for a stock 50cc saw. I love the 346 and I like the 261, but they have nothing on this saw when it comes to power.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't get to see the videos last night, chainsaw noise at 11pm doesn't help my luck in the sack:taped:. I just cranked them up with my first cup of coffee and I am blown away. The first word that comes to mind with that 550 is Angry!!!!!  Brad you have a nasty beast on your hands. Russ


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2012)

stihlavarna said:


> I'm sure this will appease a certain Norwegian :msp_wink:



There was no need to, but this surely is a nice thread. :cool2:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2012)

Was the Husky running with a shorter bar and chain?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> It might be a little better comparison if both saws had the same size b/c. i think the results would be different as well.





lone wolf said:


> Was the Husky running with a shorter bar and chain?


This wasn't a scientific comparison. It was a spur of the moment idea. It was only meant to give you an idea how they compare. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## rob066 (Aug 26, 2012)

So Brad is the love for the 346 moving out and the love for the 550 moving in? LOL


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 26, 2012)

Another thread I wish I hadn't looked at! I had made up my mind I didn't need another saw and for sure not another 50cc saw.It's 60 miles to the Husky shop and gas is way too high, but now I gotta go look!Thanks a lot fellers.


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 26, 2012)

That 550 is really impressive. I know how the 362 runs, and wawa-wewa that 550 is nice. I'm excited (to say the least) to see how the 362 improves ported. 

I just can't believe a 50cc saw can run with that 362, even muffler modded. Wow. Hopefully Husky gets all the carb issues ironed out, I could see buying a 40cc version as a wicked 16" saw to fill the void between a ported 362 and a 200T.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Brad I've been wanting to see a few vid's of the 550 in action. What is the best price for these that people are seeing? I haven't priced one at my local dealer yet and haven't decided btw the 550 and the 562.


----------



## mweba (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 550XP = 9.84
> MS361 = 10.02
> 
> I took the best cuts of each saw.
> ...



Just bring that vid up to the current page


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This wasn't a scientific comparison. It was a spur of the moment idea. It was only meant to give you an idea how they compare. Take it for what it's worth.



So it was a shorter setup on the husky?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> So it was a shorter setup on the husky?



Looks like 16" on the 550 and 20" on the 362"

Bar length does matter, but a stock 50cc being faster than a stock 60cc is impressive.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Looks like 16" on the 550 and 20" on the 362"
> 
> Bar length does matter, but a stock 50cc being faster than a stock 60cc is impressive.



And what would happen in a 20 inch log?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> And what would happen in a 20 inch log?



That would likely even things out a bit... :msp_smile:


Really, I would expect the larger saw to pull ahead in larger wood...


----------



## TK (Aug 26, 2012)

Bar length might matter, but the difference would be minimal considering the extra bar length was not cutting anything. I doubt a 16" on the 362 would even be noticeable. Variables in the wood are more likely to alter the cut time more than a silly bar. 

Either way the vid speaks for itself. This thing is an animal.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2012)

sunfish said:


> That would likely even things out a bit... :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> Really, I would expect the larger saw to pull ahead in larger wood...



That's right now put the same bar setup on the Husky and go to a 20 inch log and see what the difference is. Or put a short Bar on the Stihl and bigger sprocket and go back to the same log.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2012)

Even if the 362 would be whole second faster it's not worth the extra wieght. Steve


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

rob066 said:


> So Brad is the love for the 346 moving out and the love for the 550 moving in? LOL



You keep your greasy mitts off my 346:msp_sneaky:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

*my $.02 worth*

the 550 is awesome. Is it really more powerful than a modern 60cc saw? Of course not. Would it give it a run for its money in that size wood? It just did, and beat it. This was more of a demonstration than a "test" with certain advantages going to the 550. We were on a very tight time schedule so a more "fair" comparison could not happen. That being said, this saw is breaking new ground. With this technology and performance it's quickly closing the 10cc gap. Soon enough, the ultimate one saw plan won't be a 60cc, it'll be a 50 cc saw. It's not quite there just yet, but soon. All the neighsayers can gripe, kick, scream and whine all they want, but this is the beginning of the end for the old technology The 550 is the new darling and it should be, it's got everything going for it.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> That's right now put the same bar setup on the Husky and go to a 20 inch log and see what the difference is. Or put a short Bar on the Stihl and bigger sprocket and go back to the same log.



The 362 is already running a larger sprocket, being it's 3/8 and the 550 is .325. I already said larger wood would change the results, but...

The Big news here, is Husky just introduce a new 50cc Hot Rod. Looks like the fastest/strongest stock 50cc ever made. :msp_mellow:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

Forget the Husky vs Stihl thing.

I bet a 550xp, would smoke a 357xp in a similar test...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 26, 2012)

Haven't touched a 550 yet. But the stock 555 was only 2.5 seconds behind a ported 2156 (sneller) in over 20 inch wood same b/c. That was pretty impressive. FWIW.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> the 550 is awesome. Is it really more powerful than a modern 60cc saw? Of course not. Would it give it a run for its money in that size wood? It just did, and beat it. This was more of a demonstration than a "test" with certain advantages going to the 550. We were on a very tight time schedule so a more "fair" comparison could not happen. That being said, this saw is breaking new ground. *With this technology and performance it's quickly closing the 10cc gap*. Soon enough, the ultimate one saw plan won't be a 60cc, it'll be a 50 cc saw. It's not quite there just yet, but soon. All the neighsayers can gripe, kick, scream and whine all they want, but this is the beginning of the end for the old technology The 550 is the new darling and it should be, it's got everything going for it.



I suspect the gap will be maintained by the 560xp/562xp!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah, finally!!!

A thread that is worthy of my posting!  


$up erbody....!!! :cool2: 



Here comes tha old skool solja passin' out da hot sh--!!!  

[video=youtube;RYnFIRc0k6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYnFIRc0k6E[/video]


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 26, 2012)

Well,
It's not that big of a stretch if you think about it... If you put in motorcycle terms, the current 600cc class race bikes are putting out more power now than the liter-class superbikes were about 7 years ago. For ease of use and efficiency, you can't beat the newer equipment. That said, I still love the grunt of my Grandfather's old McCulloch 35, but I sure don't want to cut with it every day. The Yamaha V-Max also comes to mind...


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I suspect the gap will be maintained by the 560xp/562xp!



I ran the 562 and it was not anywhere near as impressive for a 60cc saw as the 550 is for a 50cc. However, I should have worded that more clearly. I meant to say the new 50cc's are on the heels of the old 60cc saws. The new 60cc saws *will be* on the heels of the old 70cc saws and so on. We have a front row seat to watch this all unfold.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> *I ran the 562* and it was not anywhere near as impressive for a 60cc saw as the 550 is for a 50cc. However, I should have worded that more clearly. I meant to say the new 50cc's are on the heels of the old 60cc saws. The new 60cc saws *will be* on the heels of the old 70cc saws and so on. We have a front row seat to watch this all unfold.



I heard reports of a weak 562 that made it to a gtg or two. The two we had at our last gtg were said to be stronger than that one. Be interesting to see how the 562 feels when it's broken in, mine's not even close yet. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I heard reports of a weak 562 that made it to a gtg or two. The two we had at our last gtg were said to be stronger than that one. Be interesting to see how the 562 feels when it's broken in, mine's not even close yet. :msp_sneaky:



I wouldn't even suggest it was weak, it just didn't have the same "anger" the 550 did. It was smooth as could be though, that's for sure, and smoothness can sometimes be mistaken for less than stellar cutting.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I heard reports of a weak 562 that made it to a gtg or two. The two we had at our last gtg were said to be stronger than that one. Be interesting to see how the 562 feels when it's broken in, mine's not even close yet. :msp_sneaky:



I have "heard" about that one as well, and it is a pity if anyone "write off" that model, based on that single saw. :msp_scared:


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 26, 2012)

I've only got 5 tanks through my 562. Can't wait for biting insects to die off so I can get after it! Russ


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

20" wood??? Who in the whole wide world buys a 50cc saw to cut 20" wood???


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> 20" wood??? Who in the whole wide world buys a 50cc saw to cut 20" wood???



A man with a back injury for one!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I wouldn't even suggest it was weak, it just didn't have the same "anger" the 550 did. It was smooth as could be though, that's for sure, and smoothness can sometimes be mistaken for less than stellar cutting.



Weak may not have been the best choice of word. Unimpressed seems to be what I remember. Either way, it was not the best example of the breed. :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> 20" wood??? Who in the whole wide world buys a 50cc saw to cut 20" wood???



I've cut a BUNCH of 20" wood with my old 346xp (45cc)... Was the only saw I ran for 9 years.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 26, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I've cut a BUNCH of 20" wood with my old 346xp (45cc)... Was the only saw I ran for 9 years.



Yup, my redhead twin 2153 slew about 15 cords of mostly 16"-24" hardwood last fall, prior to the M-Tronic's arrival.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> A man with a back injury for one!



I can see that. The tendinitis in my right elbow tells me to grab the lightest saw that will get the job done. That being said time in the cut matters too. If keeping weight off of the back is a concern then maybe an MS200 with an 18" bar is the choice for 20" wood. I just know that in the shop the 362 felt like a brick. The 550 is insane light for the power it makes. For me that power is best used limbing, not bucking.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> the 550 is awesome. Is it really more powerful than a modern 60cc saw? Of course not. Would it give it a run for its money in that size wood? It just did, and beat it. This was more of a demonstration than a "test" with certain advantages going to the 550. We were on a very tight time schedule so a more "fair" comparison could not happen. That being said, this saw is breaking new ground. With this technology and performance it's quickly closing the 10cc gap. Soon enough, the ultimate one saw plan won't be a 60cc, it'll be a 50 cc saw. It's not quite there just yet, but soon. All the neighsayers can gripe, kick, scream and whine all they want, but this is the beginning of the end for the old technology The 550 is the new darling and it should be, it's got everything going for it.



*IMHO*, the need for a 60cc saw died with the 346, 5100, and 261. Especially once modded, I have absolutely no use for a 60cc saw. The 550 simply ups that ante, running almost like a ported saw with only a MM. I would take a ported 346 or 261 ANY day of the week over ANY ported 60cc saw out there. If I need more saw, I want more than a 60cc saw has to offer. That's why a 50cc/70cc saw is such an awesome combination.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> 20" wood??? Who in the whole wide world buys a 50cc saw to cut 20" wood???



A ported 346 or 261 will handle that task *with ease*. I don't think this 550 would complain as is. Only time will tell if they left much on the table for us porters.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> A ported 346 or 261 will handle that task *with ease*. I don't think this 550 would complain as is. Only time will tell if they left much on the table for us porters.



I know it will handle it, but there is a point when a saw goes over center on load. The point was driven home last weekend cutting the Hickory. Once into the trunk wood I knew it was time for more saw. The 660 blew through the main stem in a way that no 50cc saw can match. The thing of it is the 660 would have kicked my hind end limbing the top. I guess I'm spoiled from my time running the tree service. I always had every saw at my disposal. I still want it that way.


----------



## mweba (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *IMHO*, the need for a 60cc saw died with the 346, 5100, and 261. Especially once modded, I have absolutely no use for a 60cc saw. The 550 simply ups that ante, running almost like a ported saw with only a MM. I would take a ported 346 or 261 ANY day of the week over ANY ported 60cc saw out there. If I need more saw, I want more than a 60cc saw has to offer. That's why a 50cc/70cc saw is such an awesome combination.



Same way I feel about the 70cc saw. To each their own.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I can see that. The tendinitis in my right elbow tells me to grab the lightest saw that will get the job done. That being said time in the cut matters too. If keeping weight off of the back is a concern then maybe an MS200 with an 18" bar is the choice for 20" wood. I just know that in the shop the 362 felt like a brick. The 550 is insane light for the power it makes. For me that power is best used limbing, not bucking.



I mean anyone here that had a bout with a tick borne Lyme infection knows what that kind of crippling arthritis feels like. And working in the woods I should think quite a bunch of us get bit by ticks. Not everyone knows what they have. Nasty stuff!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Same way I feel about the 70cc saw. To each their own.



I'm getting there as well. I'd now part with my 372 before my 390.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I can see that. The tendinitis in my right elbow tells me to grab the lightest saw that will get the job done. That being said time in the cut matters too. If keeping weight off of the back is a concern then maybe an MS200 with an 18" bar is the choice for 20" wood. I just know that in the shop the 362 felt like a brick. The 550 is insane light for the power it makes. For me that power is best used limbing, not bucking.



The MS362 does feel like a brick, as do the MS261.....


----------



## mweba (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> A ported 346 or 261 will handle that task *with ease*. I don't think this 550 would complain as is. Only time will tell if they left much on the table for us porters.



Some meat on the bones yet


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *IMHO*, the need for a 60cc saw died with the 346, 5100, and 261. Especially once modded, I have absolutely no use for a 60cc saw. The 550 simply ups that ante, running almost like a ported saw with only a MM. I would take a ported 346 or 261 ANY day of the week over ANY ported 60cc saw out there. If I need more saw, I want more than a 60cc saw has to offer. That's why a *50cc/70cc* saw is such an awesome combination.



No one can argue the effectiveness of that combo, but for a 1 saw plan a 60cc can do the job of both, just not as well. However, in a few years time, it'll be 40cc/60cc combinations that make the most sense.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

A 1-saw plan for me would probably be a 390XP, if not a 50cc saw.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The MS362 does feel like a brick, as do the MS261.....



Precisely why the 550XP found a home here..


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The MS362 does feel like a brick, as do the MS261.....



no way.


----------



## mweba (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> No one can argue the effectiveness of that combo, but for a 1 saw plan a 60cc can do the job of both, just not as well. However, in a few years time, it'll be 40cc/60cc combinations that make the most sense.



That will be something to see. Find myself grabbing the 435 quite often for clean up work. Add the new configuration to that sized chassis and well


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> No one can argue the effectiveness of that combo, but for a 1 saw plan a 60cc can do the job of both, just not as well. However, in a few years time, it'll be 40cc/60cc combinations that make the most sense.



Yup, I'm considering going 60+90, and a pro-40 would be a nice compliment. Must admit that seeing Brad's 550XP looking _that_ strong this early is making me hesitate. Wonder how long Husky will make us wait for a 390XP AutoTune?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 26, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I can see that. The tendinitis in my right elbow tells me to grab the lightest saw that will get the job done. That being said time in the cut matters too. If keeping weight off of the back is a concern then maybe an MS200 with an 18" bar is the choice for 20" wood. I just know that in the shop the 362 felt like a brick. The 550 is insane light for the power it makes. For me that power is best used limbing, not bucking.



Tendinitis in both arms, back in 2000-2001 got me my first 346xp and first Husky. I bought the lightest saw with the most power I could find. After a while I wondered why I was using those old heavy saws for so long. :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *IMHO*, the need for a 60cc saw died with the 346, 5100, and 261. Especially once modded, I have absolutely no use for a 60cc saw. The 550 simply ups that ante, running almost like a ported saw with only a MM. I would take a ported 346 or 261 ANY day of the week over ANY ported 60cc saw out there. If I need more saw, I want more than a 60cc saw has to offer. That's why a 50cc/70cc saw is such an awesome combination.



True words Brad. We only have small wood here. Made a good living with 50cc saws for decades. No surprise to me that the 550 came out ahead. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TK (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't have my 261 together yet for comparison, but I shot a vid of the 550 in some near 16" maple today with a 16" bar. I'll get it uploaded and share with you guys. But only if you really want me to. I'd rather not start a new thread, we dont need 4 thousand 550 threads going at the same time. perhaps my 550 could be brads counterpart running different pitch chain so we don't need to go back and forth so much. I do have intentions of having some work done to it as I'm sure brad does his. 

I'm lazy and football season has arrived, gonna have to be to get me to upload videos now


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

Absolutely, bring it on. Have you modded your muffler yet?


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *IMHO*, the need for a 60cc saw died with the 346, 5100, and 261. Especially once modded, I have absolutely no use for a 60cc saw. The 550 simply ups that ante, running almost like a ported saw with only a MM. I would take a ported 346 or 261 ANY day of the week over ANY ported 60cc saw out there. If I need more saw, I want more than a 60cc saw has to offer. That's why a 50cc/70cc saw is such an awesome combination.




That's the truth, I'm not going to carry a 60cc around limbing and I'm not going to use a 60cc for blocking. Steve


----------



## TK (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Absolutely, bring it on. Have you modded your muffler yet?



Haven't touched anything on it yet. I need better tools for a proper mod really. I dont wanna hack anything up too bad lol.


----------



## TK (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> A 1-saw plan for me would probably be a 390XP, if not a 50cc saw.



Whoa Nelly, lol, I couldn't imagine using my 365 as my only saw! 390 would kill me if I had to use that for everything! Unless everything including bucking logs that were down all the time. 



blsnelling said:


> Absolutely, bring it on. Have you modded your muffler yet?



Another thought on that note - I really do want to do a fair comparison against the 261, so anything I do to the 550 I have to do to the 261 as well. I'll run them stock, then I'll mod the mufflers. After that, I don't have the $moola$ to have them both ported so that's a different story. Stock saw comparisons are better IMO because everything is more consistent. Who knows to what extend a saw has been modified after that part. 

The 261 muffler looks easy to mod compared to the 550. I'm thinking triple shark slits on each side will be sufficient. I can't believe how small the stock hole is and the route it has to take! Looks like a 137 e-tech muffler, with a hole the size of a pencil eraser!


----------



## TK (Aug 26, 2012)

It's a long vid, some of you may find it boring. I tried to cut with varying pressure and style throughout. The wood is maple. 

[video=youtube;KNcfwN78fLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNcfwN78fLc[/video]

Please don't ask if the chain was sharp or aggressive, I think we can see the answer to that


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> That will be something to see. Find myself grabbing the 435 quite often for clean up work. Add the new configuration to that sized chassis and well



543xp.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

After watching the 550 video over and over again, I'm even more blown away than I already was. I mean the rpm's in the wood that thing is turning is impressive to say the least.

I myself have had two modern 60cc saws, a 361 and a 362. Both were fine saw, however I no longer own either. With the 550 being what I think it is, the 10cc gap wasn't just closed in my mind, it was obliterated. Even if the 362 has a slight power advantage, {which I now question after watching the video a million times} we have a 10# 50cc saw with as much or more power than any 12-13# 60cc saw. I've been on the fence about the one saw question for some time, I now see no reason for a 60cc saw whatsoever. Now if the 562 I ran was truly a one off dog, and they really do run, I may change my mind.

Pertaining to the question of using a 50cc saw to cut anything 20" or larger, this is what I've found over the years. More often than not after felling a good size tree, I start out bumping the branches with a 346, and before I know it I've bucked up the whole tree without ever even stopping to look at one of the big boys. Lets be honest, most make do heating their homes with a lot less than a 70, 80 or 90cc saw, it's not realistic or logical for most to go out and buy a $1,000 saw to cut 5-10 cords of wood a year. This is where I think the 550 will kill the competition. 

My .02

Andre.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 26, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> After watching the 550 video over and over again, I'm even more blown away than I already was. I mean the rpm's in the wood that thing is turning is impressive to say the least.
> 
> I myself have had two modern 60cc saws, a 361 and a 362. Both were fine saw, however I no longer own either. With the 550 being what I think it is, the 10cc gap wasn't just closed in my mind, it was obliterated. Even if the 362 has a slight power advantage, {which I now question after watching the video a million times} we have a 10# 50cc saw with as much or more power than any 12-13# 60cc saw. I've been on the fence about the one saw question for some time, I now see no reason for a 60cc saw whatsoever. Now if the 562 I ran was truly a one off dog, and they really do run, I may change my mind.
> 
> ...



I hope you haven't assumed that I'm realistic or logical..


----------



## TK (Aug 26, 2012)

Fact is, I'm not sure I even want this saw ported as I'm only ever going to run a 16" bar on it. I have no intentions of anything larger. I don't want a saw always screaming in the cut, max rpm all the time probably ain't good lol if I can't put a load on to slow it down!

But the other part of me says you idiot of course you want it ported!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

TK said:


> Fact is, I'm not sure I even want this saw ported as I'm only ever going to run a 16" bar on it. I have no intentions of anything larger. I don't want a saw always screaming in the cut, max rpm all the time probably ain't good lol if I can't put a load on to slow it down!
> 
> But the other part of me says you idiot of course you want it ported!



I feel the same with my MM 346 it's one of those 1 in a 1,000 that just run better than the other 99.


----------



## rymancm (Aug 26, 2012)

TK said:


> It's a long vid, some of you may find it boring. I tried to cut with varying pressure and style throughout. The wood is maple.
> 
> [video=youtube;KNcfwN78fLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNcfwN78fLc[/video]
> 
> Please don't ask if the chain was sharp or aggressive, I think we can see the answer to that




That saw looks amazing! Keep in mind, red maple is a VERY soft hardwood but still the saw is cutting like a champ. I would port it in a heartbeat! Nice video and I can't wait to see it compared with the 261!


----------



## rymancm (Aug 26, 2012)

A lot of people, including me, want to see how the 550 and 261 stack up. Here is a video of my ported 261 cutting through the exact same wood (red maple) as TK's video, but of a smaller diameter. Not a fair comparison of course, but still interesting...

[video=youtube;athPVtB32lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=athPVtB32lw[/video]


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2012)

Really not interesting... Stock for stock or muff modded to muffed to muff muffed, ported doesn't count as thats up to the builder. Steve


----------



## lly_duramax (Aug 26, 2012)

As for the 50cc vs 60cc saw debate I can't tell the difference between my 346xp and my ms360 in 20'' red oak. I haven't put much time on the 346 but it is impressive to me that a saw that light can run that strong, granted it does have a muff mod and an unlimited coil. I could do without a 60cc saw but the 360 was my first saw so there is some sentimental value there. Keep up the good work Brad, I always enjoy reading your threads.


----------



## rymancm (Aug 26, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Really not interesting... Stock for stock or muff modded to muffed to muff muffed, ported doesn't count as thats up to the builder. Steve



That is a good point, however I do find it interesting to compare two ported saws. I runs saws for work and not out of a curious interest in small engines so what I really want to know is NOT which one runs best out of the box in a level playing field, but which one can be made to run the strongest by a good saw builder. Therefore, porting both and comparing, while not totally objective because of human influence, is still a good and interesting test. And, if both saws are ported by the same builder, then even better!


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 26, 2012)

rymancm said:


> A lot of people, including me, want to see how the 550 and 261 stack up. Here is a video of my ported 261 cutting through the exact same wood (red maple) as TK's video, but of a smaller diameter. Not a fair comparison of course, but still interesting...



Man, that 261 was straight up makin' it rain chips on the ground. Or maybe makin' it snow.


----------



## rymancm (Aug 26, 2012)

Mpbowyer said:


> Man, that 261 was straight up makin' it rain chips on the ground. Or maybe makin' it snow.



Forgot to mention, Brad gets 100% credit for that saw. It walks all over my 361. Hopefully he can make his 550 run as strong or stronger so I can buy one of those too!


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 26, 2012)

rymancm said:


> Forgot to mention, Brad gets 100% credit for that saw. It walks all over my 361. Hopefully he can make his 550 run as strong or stronger so I can buy one of those too!



lol, hopefully he can make my 362 run as strong as his 550, or this thread will make me embarrassed. Not really, i'm one of those guys that'd rather see improvement in THE herd instead of MY herd. That 550 is an ANIMAL.

I understand how fuel injection helps engines by being more able to precisely control fuel input based on running conditions, but I really feel like, with a 2-stroke, a carb is the way to go. There is time between the fuel injection and the combustion no matter how you cut it, so you can't have a direct-injection 2-stroke. My imagination tells me that a mechanical system would, therefore, be sufficient. This 550 tells me otherwise.

Give me a 40cc 550 and I'd buy it NOW.


----------



## hamish (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I ran the 562 and it was not anywhere near as impressive for a 60cc saw as the 550 is for a 50cc. However, I should have worded that more clearly. I meant to say the new 50cc's are on the heels of the old 60cc saws. The new 60cc saws *will be* on the heels of the old 70cc saws and so on. We have a front row seat to watch this all unfold.




Nobody could have said it better and more to the point, the 10cc gap is being grabbed by the shoort and curlies with just a "c" hair of difference...... 

I have many saws and most all Husqvarna's at my disposal, the 562 is on the heels of my 372xpw, 555 blows the doors off my former 357....the times they are a changin......

I wish Stihl would come out and play, I grew up in a Stihl and Ford area, still driving a Ford (dont like the idea of a truck payment on a Chevy till i'm found on road dead), but still have a place in my heart for Stihls, just anchored my boat with a 029 yesterday.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

Mpbowyer said:


> lol, hopefully he can make my 362 run as strong as his 550, or this thread will make me embarrassed.


Have no fears. It will begin coming out of it's cacoon tomorrow evening



Mpbowyer said:


> Give me a 40cc 550 and I'd buy it NOW.


It's called a 543XP. I seriously hope this saw makes it to the US. I'm more interested in it than I am the 550XP.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 26, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> ..... we have a 10# 50cc saw with as much or more power than any 12-13# 60cc saw. I've been on the fence about the one saw question for some time, I now see no reason for a 60cc saw whatsoever. ......



The 550xp is close to 11 lbs, and the MS362 about 13.2 lbs - both the MS361 and the 560xp are about 12.3 lbs, while the 562 is about 12.8 (same as the venerable 262xp).


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Have no fears. It will begin coming out of it's cacoon tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> It's called a* 543XP*. I seriously hope this saw makes it to the US. I'm more interested in it than I am the 550XP.



the idea of that one makes me feel all romantic in my pants. :msp_wub:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2012)

Yuck.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

please.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2012)

$up Nik.


How's life been buddeh......???


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> $up Nik.
> 
> 
> How's life been buddeh......???



Not too good it sounds like. Even little saws are overly exciting him


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

not bad brother, you? Gonna make it down to Jer's?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 26, 2012)

lol B-Rad..... :msp_biggrin:



Things be goin' good Nik, busy as hell @ work and what not for now but it'll be dyin' down real real soon. 

Yup I'll be @ the Wigg'z bash. Mrz.J wants me to do some Limp Bizkit on karaoke, haha. That prolly won't happen but maybe you and I can duet "You Are So Beautiful To Me" or "If You Don't Know Me By Now". 

I have good ideas.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> the idea of that one makes me feel all romantic in my pants. :msp_wub:



Come on over any time BIG buddy I'm ready for ya :msp_wub:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol B-Rad..... :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll start practicing tomorrow, maybe we can quit all this work $hit and go on tour...


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Come on over any time BIG buddy I'm ready for ya :msp_wub:



I ain't fallin' for that again...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I ain't fallin' for that again...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 26, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


>



I'll let you cuddle with my 550XP. I think she had you pretty excited yesterday!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'll let you cuddle with my 550XP. I think she had you pretty excited yesterday!



We had our moment, well I did anyway.:redface:


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 26, 2012)

I know I am a new kid on this block here is my take on a few things. First, when I was looking for a new one saw plan I thought the 346 was way too peaky and finicky to fill the roll for me.
I felt the second the chain was no longer perfect that it was easy to get it out of its' comfort zone. I ran a 550 for about 2 minutes at wares and it wasn't broke in but no way it would make me trade in my 562.
Second you are comparing it to a 361 which a 562 will abuse from my limited experience. When I hear someone saying we now have a 10# saw that is just as powerful as a 12.5# saw I just gotta cry BS. I too am more excited about the 543XP. The sparks will fly when one of the big guys here says it smokes the ubiquitous 346. Russ Flame on!!!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 26, 2012)

stay tuned...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> I know I am a new kid on this block here is my take on a few things. First, when I was looking for a new one saw plan I thought the 346 was way too peaky and finicky to fill the roll for me.
> I felt the second the chain was no longer perfect that it was easy to get it out of its' comfort zone. I ran a 550 for about 2 minutes at wares and it wasn't broke in but no way it would make me trade in my 562.
> Second you are comparing it to a 361 which a 562 will abuse from my limited experience. When I hear someone saying we now have a 10# saw that is just as powerful as a 12.5# saw I just gotta cry BS. I too am more excited about the 543XP. The sparks will fly when one of the big guys here says it smokes the ubiquitous 346. Russ



The saw we compared the 550 to was a 362 not a 361, and we know the 362 is quite a bit stronger than a 361. I personally haven't seen a comparison between the 562 and 362, but I owned a 362 and I've ran a 562 and I didn't think that particular 562 was any stronger than a 362. This is just my opinion take it or leave it.


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 26, 2012)

do you have a 555 you can make a comparison video against the 550 xp?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> do you have a 555 you can make a comparison video against the 550 xp?



I do not.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sup Jason?


----------



## spike60 (Aug 27, 2012)

Boy oh boy, this thread's been going all day, huh? 

Spent some time in the woods today with a couple of these saws. Weimedog, Motomedik and I had a mini GTG. We drew a few different conclusions, and a couple of them would fit in with this thread. One thing we wanted to do was compare the 550 to the 555, which only costs $30 more. The weight is close and the power was also. We were cutting tops, and in 8" ash, you could not tell the difference. But in larger wood, the 555 had more snot to it, and it doesn't mind being pushed. The 555 was also smoother by a little bit, especially at idle. The 550 and it's light weight was like a scalple. The 550 also had a bit of an angry snarl to it. Rev boost is real sweet when you pay attention to it and use it. 

But there are a couple variables. The 550 was on it's third tank, while the 555 is on it's 7th or 8th. So, IMO there's a break in issue that has to be resolved. The 555 has some serious "pop" when you do a slow pull that wasn't there when it was new. Then at the end of the day, I compared them in a 10" pine cant, along with a 2150 that I upgraded with a 2153 P&C and muffler mod on it. The 555 beat the 550, but the 2153/53 beat them both. In an obvious fashion. But.........again we have variables. The 2153/53 had a chain that hadn't been used all day, while the other two had chains that each had a full tank on them cutting ash and hop-hornbeam. Plus the muff mod certainly makes a difference. Brad's muff modded 550 was noticeably stronger than TK's when we ran them both two weeks ago at my shop. I think all of the new saws seem to require 10 or more tanks to really break in. And the way they sip fuel, it takes a while to run a full tank through them. 

It's nice to have plenty of models to choose from, cause Weimedog feels the 555 is the better saw, and I'm having having a love affair with the 550. 

The "dud" 562 that a couple guys have mentioned might just have been a saw with some serious need of breaking in. Those things rip really good and I think they are just as impressive in their class as the 550. And that break in factor might also apply to the MS362 in Brad's test. And again, don't discount the muff mod being part of the difference. No, Sawtroll, I'm not being "polite" to Stihl, :msp_rolleyes:, but 10cc's is a lot and that 555 ran great today in the woods. Weimedog says it's the sleeper that nobody's paying attention to because it doesn't have an XP decal on it, and he has a point.

And lastly, before I jump in the shower and get the sawdust off me, the 543XP is coming to the US after the first of the year. And there's some other stuff coming later in the year that I think you guys will find interesting. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 27, 2012)

Good to hear the 543 will be coming over here. I hope the others will include a new 70cc saw like the 562 and 550.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great post Bob thanks for taking the time to report your findings.

The 362 in the test looked like it had a bit of time on it, but looks can be deceiving. I do think the 362 is a bit stronger like I said before, but it's very close in that size wood. IMHO I think it would do great up to about 20". Maybe Brad has one of those 1 in a 1,000 saw that just runs better, but I don't see many ported 346's doing any better. 

Once again time will tell.


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 362 in the test looked like it had a bit of time on it, but looks can be deceiving.



It has 3-4 gallons of gas through it, and unless Brad turned some screws already, factory settings on the carb with the screen still in the muffler.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2012)

Mpbowyer said:


> It has 3-4 gallons of gas through it, and unless Brad turned some screws already, factory settings on the carb with the screen still in the muffler.



We pulled it out of the box, threw a chain on it, and fired it up. We did check the tune and it was fine.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 27, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Maybe Brad has one of those 1 in a 1,000 saw that just runs better, but I don't see many ported 346's doing any better.



Maybe it was that "special break-in process" it went through


----------



## spike60 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mpbowyer said:


> It has 3-4 gallons of gas through it, and unless Brad turned some screws already, factory settings on the carb with the screen still in the muffler.



Geez, that saw ought to be well broken in by now. 

I think it's time to do a muff mod on my 550. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Aug 27, 2012)

Now I haven't ran a ported 346 but I assume you're kidding that the 550 is keeping up with it.... Still find that hard to believe. Dunno, that's just me.


----------



## TK (Aug 27, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Geez, that saw ought to be well broken in by now.
> 
> I think it's time to do a muff mod on my 550. :msp_biggrin:



I think so too


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 27, 2012)

spike60 said:


> .......
> 
> The "dud" 562 that a couple guys have mentioned might just have been a saw with some serious need of breaking in. Those things rip really good and I think they are just as impressive in their class as the 550. And that break in factor might also apply to the MS362 in Brad's test. And again, don't discount the muff mod being part of the difference. No, Sawtroll, I'm not being "polite" to Stihl, :msp_rolleyes:, but 10cc's is a lot and that 555 ran great today in the woods. Weimedog says it's the sleeper that nobody's paying attention to because it doesn't have an XP decal on it, and he has a point. ....



I agree that 10cc is a lot, and most else you wrote - but don't forget that the 555 is well over a pound heavier, and the MS362 more than 2 lbs heavier. Also don't forget that the 555 lacks the revboost that you obnviously like, when you discuss it.

 ....and I don't thing you have been too polite to Stihl recently! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 28, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> I like the way that 550 sounds, like it is quite versatile - rev's and torque. Does sound ported IMHO.



Just what is "Rev Boost"? Another name for a higher rpm band?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 28, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Just what is "Rev Boost"? Another name for a higher rpm band?
> Inquiring minds want to know.



Good question - so what _is_ it fella's?

:msp_confused:


----------



## TK (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a temporary allowance of over revving by the ignition coil in situations such as limbing. It helps when you're constantly just goosing the throttle going from limb to limb. It revs up a little faster and to a higher rpm. Coupled with a carb that can alter fuel delivery as needed, it's perfectly safe and quite a neat feature. What revboost isn't going to help you with is bucking up wood or any type of longer cut.


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 28, 2012)

TK said:


> It's a temporary allowance of over revving by the ignition coil in situations such as limbing. It helps when you're constantly just goosing the throttle going from limb to limb. It revs up a little faster and to a higher rpm. Coupled with a carb that can alter fuel delivery as needed, it's perfectly safe and quite a neat feature. What revboost isn't going to help you with is bucking up wood or any type of longer cut.



It makes sense that they'd allow short-term over-revving of a 2-stroke. Not enough frictional energy to overheat the engine, and its not like the valves are going to float on the springs or anything!


----------



## TK (Aug 28, 2012)

Mpbowyer said:


> It makes sense that they'd allow short-term over-revving of a 2-stroke. Not enough frictional energy to overheat the engine, and its not like the valves are going to float on the springs or anything!



I didn't even want to call it over revving but it's the only way I know how to describe it. It's within parameters and is a controlled occurance. The fuel and ignition system is allowing it under safe standards, not just leaning it out like we perceive it. It's like going from rev limited at 14.5k to 15k for a moment then bringing it back down.


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2012)

I had forgotten about this vid. Ported test run.

[video=youtube_share;0qkNBBfjGQs]http://youtu.be/0qkNBBfjGQs[/video]


----------



## mtrees (Aug 28, 2012)

mweba said:


> I had forgotten about this vid. Ported test run.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;0qkNBBfjGQs]http://youtu.be/0qkNBBfjGQs[/video]



What happened??


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2012)

mtrees said:


> What happened??



The guy porting this saw forgot to torque the decomp....I gave him a good flogging :hmm3grin2orange:

Found it 45 yard away.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooff!! Kinda like my mechanic that didn't tighten the lug nuts on the boss's demo. Not good!! I was so mad at myself I couldn't talk. $600 wheel later.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

mweba said:


> The guy porting this saw forgot to torque the decomp....I gave him a good flogging :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Found it 45 yard away.



Fire the sorry S.O.B.!!!
:msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2012)

That was hilarious. I bet it scared you to death though!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That was hilarious. I bet it scared you to death though!



No doubt, hell it scared me.


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> No doubt, hell it scared me.



Lol. Ya it was louder in my shoes. Took me a second to realize what happened. Thought i would never find the decomp but walked straight to it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

The 362 isn't slower now
7.91 seconds
[video=youtube_share;mN1XUHM5rY4]http://youtu.be/mN1XUHM5rY4[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

Stock vid for comparison.
10.02 seconds
[video=youtube_share;TqWehQMEq-A]http://youtu.be/TqWehQMEq-A[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

Here I'm demonstrating the powerband. This chain could use a little work. The rakers need dropped.

[video=youtube_share;D8aL9UoBbOI]http://youtu.be/D8aL9UoBbOI[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I've cut a BUNCH of 20" wood with my old 346xp (45cc)... Was the only saw I ran for 9 years.



Sure, but I use that size wood as an excuse to run the 372xp! :msp_wink:


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 29, 2012)

About 20% off the cutting time. Color me happy. 

I'm almost as excited to see how much Husky left on the table with the 550. Almost.


----------



## mweba (Aug 29, 2012)

Giving up two seconds and 10cc to a ported saw still is to close. Bologna saw or not :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

TK said:


> I didn't even want to call it over revving but it's the only way I know how to describe it. It's within parameters and is a controlled occurance. The fuel and ignition system is allowing it under safe standards, not just leaning it out like we perceive it. It's like going from rev limited at 14.5k to 15k for a moment then bringing it back down.



I'm sure it is well within the safety margin. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Aug 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's called a 543XP. I seriously hope this saw makes it to the US. I'm more interested in it than I am the 550XP.



Same here! I'd love to get my hands on a 40 CC pro saw that is knocking on the 10lb weight barrier is does at least 3 HP out of the box.

The last saws we had that were close to it were the Husky 42's and they are all getting pretty long in the tooth.


----------



## MtnHermit (Aug 29, 2012)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Same here! I'd love to get my hands on a 40 CC pro saw that is knocking on the 10lb weight barrier is does at least 3 HP out of the box.


That would describe a very nice trail saw. 

I took my 435 on a multi-mile, 1000+ feet elevation gain, project yesterday. Had a devil of a time keeping it running above 11,000 feet. Auto-tune would likely solve that?


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> That would describe a very nice trail saw.
> 
> I took my 435 on a multi-mile, 1000+ feet elevation gain, project yesterday. Had a devil of a time keeping it running above 11,000 feet. Auto-tune would likely solve that?



Autotune would be glad to keep you runnin at 11k feet


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd like to find a in-depth explanation of how auto-tune works, especially how it deals with octane and quality of fuel. I'm assuming the timing can't be retarded or advanced? Perhaps?


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> I'd like to find a in-depth explanation of how auto-tune works, especially how it deals with octane and quality of fuel. I'm assuming the timing can't be retarded or advanced? Perhaps?



This video might help. Husqvarna - Auto Tune - YouTube


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm still curious about the stock 550 vs. a ported 346 times.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 29, 2012)

TK said:


> I'm still curious about the stock 550 vs. a ported 346 times.



From what I've been hearing in other places, some 550's run better than others. Brad's 550 should be close to an average ported 346, don't know it if will take out a hotter 346, that would be a tall order IMHO.


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> From what I've been hearing in other places, some 550's run better than others. Brad's 550 should be close to an average ported 346, don't know it if will take out a hotter 346, that would be a tall order IMHO.



Ya this is one of those see it to believe it deals :msp_w00t:
A stock 550 keeping up with even an average ported 346 seems like a tall order!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

Imo, you need to optimize the gearing etc of each saw to the situation, to make a fair comparison - but fun is fun! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## MtnHermit (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> I'd like to find a in-depth explanation of how auto-tune works, especially how it deals with octane and quality of fuel. I'm assuming the timing can't be retarded or advanced? Perhaps?


Octane rating is a meaningless measure for the average chainsaw user, have you ever heard pre-ignition on your chainsaw? I racer who raises compression might.

There's a great auto-tune thread on this forum, amazingly simple. Lean the mixture for a few milliseconds, and based on the RPM change, calculate the next spritz. That's all there is to AT.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> From what I've been hearing in other places, some 550's run better than others. Brad's 550 should be close to an average ported 346, don't know it if will take out a hotter 346, that would be a tall order IMHO.



Well, that particular saw apparently came out stronger than both Spike's and TK's personal ones, after Spike put a new carb on it - so it may not be typical. :msp_wink:


----------



## mtrees (Aug 29, 2012)

I know I'm new, but I ran my 550 against my 261 from Brad today and it seemed to close to call. The 261 is faster but not by much. It "550XP" ran so well that my brother in law abandoned his 036 Pro that he just fueled for the 4th time. His uncle was a Stihl dealer who closed a few years back, and he wisely stocked up.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I know I'm new, but I ran my 550 against my 261 from Brad today and it seemed to close to call. The 261 is faster but not by much. It "550XP" ran so well that my brother in law abandoned his 036 Pro that he just fueled for the 4th time. His uncle was a Stihl dealer who closed a few years back, and he wisely stocked up.



Was that 550 stock, or how much was it modded?


----------



## mtrees (Aug 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Was that 550 stock, or how much was it modded?



550 and 036 are bone stock. 261 as stated was done by Brad. Don't get me wrong 261 wins but was closer than we anticipated. Wood was downed dead dry 8" locust.


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, that particular saw apparently came out stronger than both Spike's and TK's personal ones, after Spike put a new carb on it - so it may not be typical. :msp_wink:



One thing to keep in mind was brads was muffler modded at the time and was running .325. A couple of very large variables there with a restrictive muffler and larger sprocket. But still I'm amazed at the comments that a 550 runs stock like a ported 346. 

Kinda makes you want one eh niko? I mean with stats like that you've got to be all over it by now


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

TK said:


> One thing to keep in mind was brads was muffler modded at the time and was running .325. A couple of very large variables there with a restrictive muffler and larger sprocket. But still I'm amazed at the comments that a 550 runs stock like a ported 346.
> 
> Kinda makes you want one eh niko? I mean with stats like that you've got to be all over it by now



Well, I actually agree, and wonder how that muffler mod was done.

Anyway, I talked with my dealer today - he had both the 560xpg and the 550xpg in stock, but the 550 had the silly Tach brake on it, so he would need to order one for me - but I am still not completely convinced it is a big enough improvement on the 346, specially not if I let my brother loose on that one......:msp_biggrin:

The only trouble is that he is over 1000 miles away, and he refuses to work on "strato" saws (so far) - but is a great admirer of the quad port Husky cylinders of the 3xx series Husky xp saws (and red counterparts), that is from 1996 or later, except the 395.

As always, time will tell!


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I actually agree, and wonder how that muffler mod was done.
> 
> Anyway, I talked with my dealer today - he had both the 560xpg and the 550xpg in stock, but the 550 had the silly Tach brake on it, so he would need to order one for me - but I am still not completely convinced it is a big enough improvement on the 346, specially not if I let my brother loose on that one......:msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...



I saw the muffler mod. It was very simple and very effective for the saw. I liked it but did not have the proper tools to perform one myself with some crappy hacking. Who knows how much it actually helped the saw though, as this was done before running it. 

The point so far is that the 550 stock has been acclaimed to run with average ported 346's - so a stock 550 will surely spank your 346 as it sits. Send it off to your brother and it may catch up or barely pass the 550. With the 550 you still have rev boost, fuel efficiency, autotune..... Along with a revised chassis for better handling and comfort such as optimized handle spacing and smoothness. 

That said, with your level of support for said features in a saw - you can't possibly deny your wanting of a 550xp. Given these features it should dominate a 346 in nearly every way. 

So did you order the g model or go for the lightweight version to compliment your 560?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm getting the feeling that a MM makes a big difference on this saw. I also read the thread elsewhere and wonder if the 550 they were running was MMd or not. I MMd mine before it was ever fueled, so don't know.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

TK said:


> I'm still curious about the stock 550 vs. a ported 346 times.





mtrees said:


> I know I'm new, but I ran my 550 against my 261 from Brad today and it seemed to close to call. The 261 is faster but not by much. It "550XP" ran so well that my brother in law abandoned his 036 Pro that he just fueled for the 4th time. His uncle was a Stihl dealer who closed a few years back, and he wisely stocked up.



I'm half scared to run this 550 against my beloved 346. Is your 550 muffler modded yet? They really do feel like a ported saw with nothing more.


----------



## mweba (Aug 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm half scared to run this 550 against my beloved 346. Is your 550 muffler modded yet? They really do feel like a ported saw with nothing more.



Scared my prediction will come to light?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

mweba said:


> Scared my prediction will come to light?



Blasphemy!


----------



## dzklrz (Aug 29, 2012)

I picked up a 550 today and couldn't be happier. It "feels" lighter than my oe346xp with the snot of my 357xp. I'm a chainsaw sculptor so this saw will be used primarily for blocking and minor detail. I just can't get over how smooth and powerful it is for a 50cc saw. After the first tank I pulled the muffler and opened it up with a grinder. I have a total of 4 tanks thru it now. I'm running a small radius husqvarna "homeowner" bar with a 3/8 lo pro chain. Nice combo for carving but I plan on getting a cannon toonie bar for it. I can see the truth in the 362/550 vid. I've ran a stock 362, and my mm357 felt stronger than it. That said, I will have to do some timed cuts and see if the 550 is as strong as the 357. In smaller wood less than 14", I believe it will hold its own.

Thanks for all the good info 
Chad
Home


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

dzklrz said:


> I picked up a 550 today and couldn't be happier. It "feels" lighter than my oe346xp with the snot of my 357xp. I'm a chainsaw sculptor so this saw will be used primarily for blocking and minor detail. I just can't get over how smooth and powerful it is for a 50cc saw. After the first tank I pulled the muffler and opened it up with a grinder. I have a total of 4 tanks thru it now. I'm running a small radius husqvarna "homeowner" bar with a 3/8 lo pro chain. Nice combo for carving but I plan on getting a cannon toonie bar for it. I can see the truth in the 362/550 vid. I've ran a stock 362, and my mm357 felt stronger than it. That said, *I will have to do some timed cuts and see if the 550 is as strong as the 357*. In smaller wood less than 14", I believe it will hold its own.
> 
> Thanks for all the good info
> Chad
> Home



Please do.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a 10 spot muh ol' stock 346 will spank it...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I got a 10 spot muh ol' stock 346 will spank it...



Balogna is good!:jester:


----------



## mtrees (Aug 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm half scared to run this 550 against my beloved 346. Is your 550 muffler modded yet? They really do feel like a ported saw with nothing more.



No, stock 325 18" bar. I can't explain it maybe it is revboost, I would not speculate. I can just tell you that it does really get after it. It did use more fuel than the ported 261 also though?? I like the 261 better I may be crazy but it fits me like a glove. Drew "BIL" was Stihl to the bone for obvious reasons, but finished the day begging to borrow to buck a trailer load for his dad this weekend.


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

Well I've got a great idea. Made dad take that 357xp last year. Next time out I'll make a couple vids of 550 vs 357 doing cuts with same b/c on the same log. Both have 3/8 sprockets


----------



## MtnHermit (Aug 29, 2012)

dzklrz said:


> I'm a chainsaw sculptor so this saw will be used primarily for blocking and minor detail.



I went to your site, lots of neat critters. I've always admired sculptors, you see a critter in each block of wood, whereas I simply see a block of wood. 

Do use use an electric chainsaw for the finish work? How do you deal with chain oil?

Thanks


----------



## dzklrz (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! I've been carving for a year and a half now. It all started with milling and grew to where im at now. I don't have any electric saws, all gasers, ms192, ms201, ms250, 339xp, 346xp, 550xp, 357xp, 372xp and a 394xp. All with assorted length bars and tip radius. From a 12" dime tip up to a 36" pro tip. On the big pieces most of the saws get used by for most carvings I use the 50cc and smaller saws. I love running saws and falling in love with carving, I couldn't be happier. Best of both worlds.

Chad
Home


----------



## dzklrz (Aug 29, 2012)

Forgot to answer your other question. I use corn oil in all my saws. Higher flash point than regular bar oil and not quite as messy as canola. The dime and quarter tip bars generate alot more heat at the tip and regular bar oil ends up burning and spits black spots all over the piece. With the corn or canola, it eliminates that problem.

Chad
Home


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm getting the feeling that a MM makes a big difference on this saw. I also read the thread elsewhere and wonder if the 550 they were running was MMd or not. I MMd mine before it was ever fueled, so don't know.


Could you share how it was done, on the 550?


----------



## hangfirew8 (Aug 29, 2012)

dzklrz said:


> Forgot to answer your other question. I use corn oil in all my saws. Higher flash point than regular bar oil and not quite as messy as canola. The dime and quarter tip bars generate alot more heat at the tip and regular bar oil ends up burning and spits black spots all over the piece. With the corn or canola, it eliminates that problem.
> 
> Chad
> Home
> ...


----------



## dzklrz (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry about my website link, please remove if needed. 

Chad


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

mtrees said:


> No, stock 325 18" bar. I can't explain it maybe it is revboost, I would not speculate. I can just tell you that it does really get after it. It did use more fuel than the ported 261 also though?? * I like the 261 better I may be crazy *but it fits me like a glove. Drew "BIL" was Stihl to the bone for obvious reasons, but finished the day begging to borrow to buck a trailer load for his dad this weekend.



You obviously are! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> You obviously are! :msp_biggrin:



We shall see! My 261 is near completion  I'll run a good test on it from experience and see what happens


----------



## mtrees (Aug 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> You obviously are! :msp_biggrin:



I know I must be troll, but I just feel better with the 261. It is one of my favorite saws.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 29, 2012)

TK said:


> We shall see! My 261 is near completion  I'll run a good test on it from experience and see what happens



Great!! I am to new to form a qualified opinion. I am anxious to see what others find. Damn it's fun learning though LOL!!! So glad I found you fellas!!


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Great!! I am to new to form a qualified opinion. I am anxious to see what others find. Damn it's fun learning though LOL!!! So glad I found you fellas!!



You callin me qualified?! 

Guess i got you fooled


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 29, 2012)

mtrees said:


> I know I must be troll, but I just feel better with the 261. It is one of my favorite saws.



Well, I don't want a heavy and clumcy handling 50cc saw, that also has a sluggish trigger response.


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I don't want a heavy and clumcy handling 50cc saw, that also has a sluggish trigger response.



Have you ever handled it for a day? I haven't but I won't take someone elses opinion for my own nor will I discount it from looks alone  surely you must understand this. You have as much of a say on the 550 as you do the 261!


----------



## mweba (Aug 29, 2012)

TK said:


> Have you ever handled it for a day? I haven't but I won't take someone elses opinion for my own nor will I discount it from looks alone  surely you must understand this. You have as much of a say on the 550 as you do the 261!



Easy, Tom. Respect your elders. 










Got yer back ST


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2012)

TK said:


> Have you ever handled it for a day? I haven't but I won't take someone elses opinion for my own nor will I discount it from looks alone  surely you must understand this. You have as much of a say on the 550 as you do the 261!



No, but it is obviouis from how it is built, and the specs. Handling it at a shop just served to confirm what I already had figured out. The trigger response statement is based on reports on websites like the AS, but not only on AS. An inboard clutch on a 50cc saw is just stupid, and they obviously have payed no attention to the sideways balance when enineering that saw. Actually, I don't think Stihl has done that since the 045/056, or maybe it was just a fluke that they got those right - but it may also have to do with the engineers involved.......


----------



## MtnHermit (Aug 30, 2012)

dzklrz said:


> Thanks! I've been carving for a year and a half now.


If you've done all that in 18-months I'm more than impressed. Interesting, you go to the grocery store for chain oil.

I see no problem with your subtle link, but I don't run the place.

Thanks


----------



## TK (Aug 30, 2012)

mweba said:


> Easy, Tom. Respect your elders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all good I'm sure he knows where I'm coming from


----------



## spike60 (Aug 30, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, that particular saw apparently came out stronger than both Spike's and TK's personal ones, after Spike put a new carb on it - so it may not be typical. :msp_wink:



Well, I'm giving credit to Brad's muff mod for the difference. There are no software updates that I am aware of, so I believe that the software I loaded into Brad's new carb should be the same as from the factory.


----------



## TK (Aug 30, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Well, I'm giving credit to Brad's muff mod for the difference. There are no software updates that I am aware of, so I believe that the software I loaded into Brad's new carb should be the same as from the factory.



I just looked yesterday as a matter or fact and the software is in fact unchanged at this point. I'm not sure if I was let down or happy to see that. I kind of wanted to see what happens when an update comes out.... But like the fact that there is no need for update....


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 30, 2012)

*CAD attack, it's all ya'lls fault!*

Just picked up the newest addition to the family, a 550XP w/18"b&c. This was a want before a need. Do I have issues that need to be addressed?
Hey, I can always sell the MS362 :msp_sad: I'll report back sometime whenever I can get off the mower. The rain here in central NC has really been a bummer all summer!


----------



## mweba (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Just picked up the newest addition to the family, a 550XP w/18"b&c. This was a want before a need. Do I have issues that need to be addressed?
> Hey, I can always sell the MS362 :msp_sad: I'll report back sometime whenever I can get off the mower. The rain here in central NC has really been a bummer all summer!



Wish we could voice that same complaint


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Just picked up the newest addition to the family, a 550XP w/18"b&c. This was a want before a need. Do I have issues that need to be addressed?
> Hey, I can always sell the MS362 :msp_sad: I'll report back sometime whenever I can get off the mower. The rain here in central NC has really been a bummer all summer!



I had a little time to inspect the saw tonight and fire it up. The balance is pretty good with a 18"(16" would have been ok as well). It's a tight feeling compact saw for a 50cc. Super fast revving for a tight saw and loud I thought for a stock muff. I'm surprised to see an OB clutch and no rim. The AV's are strapped with black nylon. I guess that's to hold it together in turbo-mode! LOL. Filter is super-fast quick release with long engagement surfaces to mate with the intake(although I feel it's a little sloppy. Fine saw dust issue?)
But wow does she sound good. Almost like a slight mod or M/M. Oiler is simple. 3 position detent, low, med, hi. Med seems to wet the chain ok. This sucker should be awesome after a few tanks. I am relatively impressed! Waiting on a couple of loops of 23RSC. It came with raker humped safety chain. 

just my $.02 worth. Cheers


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 30, 2012)

The 550 has a rim sprocket. Welcome to the club!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> I had a little time to inspect the saw tonight and fire it up. The balance is pretty good with a 18"(16" would have been ok as well). It's a tight feeling compact saw for a 50cc. Super fast revving for a tight saw and loud I thought for a stock muff. I'm surprised to see an OB clutch and *no rim. *The AV's are strapped with black nylon. I guess that's to hold it together in turbo-mode! LOL. Filter is super-fast quick release with long engagement surfaces to mate with the intake(although I feel it's a little sloppy. Fine saw dust issue?)
> But wow does she sound good. Almost like a slight mod or M/M. Oiler is simple. 3 position detent, low, med, hi. Med seems to wet the chain ok. This sucker should be awesome after a few tanks. I am relatively impressed! *Waiting on a couple of loops of 23RSC*. It came with raker humped safety chain.
> 
> just my $.02 worth. Cheers



The rim surely is there, inboard of the clutch.

23RS/RSC will be fine, but Oregon 20LPX actually is a tad faster...


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 30, 2012)

It was getting dark, guess I missed it. Regards


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> It was getting dark, guess I missed it. Regards



How was the running at first? Mine seemed a little wonky until it found its way?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Waiting on a couple of loops of 23RSC. It came with raker humped safety chain.



If it's the small 'raker hump' Husky/Oregon chain, it's fine and will cut great.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 30, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> How was the running at first? Mine seemed a little wonky until it found its way?



Same here. After a full warm-up idle was stable with fast revs. Seemed ok after about 10 mins into birth.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 30, 2012)

A few have requested pics of the muffler mod. It's nothing fancy or pretty. Matter of fact, these close up pics make it look aweful!

As from the factory, there is a pipe that exits near the center of the area under the deflector. I lifted the deflector and ground away the area to the right of the pipe. I left the left side intact in order to hold the pipe securely. This is a little more open than it was before tonight.

















Also before tonight, I had not modded this internal baffle. It has several good size holes in it from the factory. I ground the area out from inbetween three of these holes. It's quite a bit throatier and louder than it was. Should you not want the extra volume, don't mess with this baffle. It will flow plenty sufficiently as made.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> A few have requested pics of the muffler mod. It's nothing fancy or pretty. Matter of fact, these close up pics make it look aweful!
> 
> As from the factory, there is a pipe that exits near the center of the area under the deflector. I lifted the deflector and ground away the area to the right of the pipe. I left the left side intact in order to hold the pipe securely. This is a little more open than it was before tonight.
> 
> ...




Thanks!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 30, 2012)

I went through my 346 this evening, getting it ready for a showdown with the 550. Last time I ran it was in Florida heat, and it acted quite strange at times. I vac and pressure tested it, and ended up pulling the cylinder so that I could better seal up the intake boot. I'm not sure it was leaking, but I wanted to make sure. I cleaned the carb as well. After reassembly, I fired it up..............and sent the clutch spinning away. It destroyed the needle bearing on the clutch drum. Anyone know if it's the same as the one on the 550? I don't have an IPL for the 550, and haven't pulled it apart yet. How about the dimensions of the bearing?


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 30, 2012)

*550xp air filter*

Is this stock nylon filter the only option? HD felt?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Is this stock nylon filter the only option? HD felt?



I sure hope they have the felt available. The yellow mesh filter they come with seemed to do OK on Brad's saw, but I'd feel better with the felt type I use on my 346. My 346 came with the yellow filter and it let in an unacceptable amount of dust.


----------



## Bluefish (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your clutch Brad, hope it is an easy fix. Russ


----------



## TK (Aug 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I went through my 346 this evening, getting it ready for a showdown with the 550. Last time I ran it was in Florida heat, and it acted quite strange at times. I vac and pressure tested it, and ended up pulling the cylinder so that I could better seal up the intake boot. I'm not sure it was leaking, but I wanted to make sure. I cleaned the carb as well. After reassembly, I fired it up..............and sent the clutch spinning away. It destroyed the needle bearing on the clutch drum. Anyone know if it's the same as the one on the 550? I don't have an IPL for the 550, and haven't pulled it apart yet. How about the dimensions of the bearing?



The clutch drum bearing is a pretty common bearing for Husky, and yes it's the same as the 550. If you have one off a:

340,345,350,351,353,346,445,450,455,460,357,359

It will fit. I think there are others as well but not sure right now.


----------



## mweba (Aug 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I went through my 346 this evening, getting it ready for a showdown with the 550. Last time I ran it was in Florida heat, and it acted quite strange at times. I vac and pressure tested it, and ended up pulling the cylinder so that I could better seal up the intake boot. I'm not sure it was leaking, but I wanted to make sure. I cleaned the carb as well. After reassembly, I fired it up..............and sent the clutch spinning away. It destroyed the needle bearing on the clutch drum. Anyone know if it's the same as the one on the 550? I don't have an IPL for the 550, and haven't pulled it apart yet. How about the dimensions of the bearing?



Rookie Pfft. Get a couple posts under your belt, use the search function, only then will you be ready to make a fair comparison for the addicted masses.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I went through my 346 this evening, getting it ready for a showdown with the 550. Last time I ran it was in Florida heat, and it acted quite strange at times. I vac and pressure tested it, and ended up pulling the cylinder so that I could better seal up the intake boot. I'm not sure it was leaking, but I wanted to make sure. I cleaned the carb as well. After reassembly, I fired it up..............and sent the clutch spinning away. It destroyed the needle bearing on the clutch drum. Anyone know if it's the same as the one on the 550? I don't have an IPL for the 550, and haven't pulled it apart yet. How about the dimensions of the bearing?



Well that can't be good for the sideways balance!


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 31, 2012)

1 522 67 54-01 1 NYLON 80 µm black 
1 522 67 54-02 1 NYLON 44 µm yellow 
1 522 67 54-03 1 FELT white


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

Is this saw metric or standard? Check these measurements out!

Crank 0.500"
Clutch drum ID 0.626"
Width 0.540, which the bearing would need to be less than.

Any Stihl use the same size bearing?


----------



## TK (Aug 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is this saw metric or standard? Check these measurements out!
> 
> Crank 0.500"
> Clutch drum ID 0.626"
> ...



I don't see any Stihls listed with the same bearing. They have a few with the same crank size but different widths and O.D.'s from what I can tell. The only dimensions I see listed are crank diameters, nothing else.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I'll just borrow the bearing from the 550. It'll have to come of anyway to share the 8-pin rim.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 31, 2012)

hamish said:


> Nobody could have said it better and more to the point, the 10cc gap is being grabbed by the shoort and curlies with just a "c" hair of difference......
> 
> I have many saws and most all Husqvarna's at my disposal, the 562 is on the heels of my 372xpw, 555 blows the doors off my former 357....the times they are a changin......
> 
> I wish Stihl would come out and play, I grew up in a Stihl and Ford area, still driving a Ford (dont like the idea of a truck payment on a Chevy till i'm found on road dead), but still have a place in my heart for Stihls, just anchored my boat with a 029 yesterday.



So, not trying to ruin the thread or pee in the cheerios here, but I need a considered opinion for the AT saws... If y'all were torn between a 562xpAT and a 550xpAT as a general firewood saw (keeping in mind the pre-existing possession of a MS261, Stumpbroke 372 and soon either a 9010 or 395xp) which would you get? I dearly miss my 346xpNE as it was a nimble, lithe terror which handled like a scalpel, but it's main role will be twigs to 16" wood as a limbing/firewood go-to... Similar to 346/357xp capability. I apologize in advance for asking a loaded question... :msp_confused: The MS261 will likely be coming to see Either Brad or Stumpy before year's end... Lord and finances willing... And stuff...:bang:


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 31, 2012)

Why would you want a 550 and a 261? Unless you wanted to race your friends or something.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 31, 2012)

Locust Cutter said:


> So, not trying to ruin the thread or pee in the cheerios here, but I need a considered opinion for the AT saws... If y'all were torn between a 562xpAT and a 550xpAT as a general firewood saw (keeping in mind the pre-existing possession of a MS261, Stumpbroke 372 and soon either a 9010 or 395xp) which would you get? I dearly miss my 346xpNE as it was a nimble, lithe terror which handled like a scalpel, but it's main role will be twigs to 16" wood as a limbing/firewood go-to... Similar to 346/357xp capability. I apologize in advance for asking a loaded question... :msp_confused: The MS261 will likely be coming to see Either Brad or Stumpy before year's end... Lord and finances willing... And stuff...:bang:



*346xp* Bryan!

I will never be without at least one 346xp. 

That said, I do want to check out a 550xp and I do love my 562xp.


----------



## deye223 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mpbowyer said:


> Why would you want a 550 and a 261? Unless you wanted to race your friends or something.



same reason ya have a .38 and a .357 coz ya can:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

You just described a 550.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You just described a 550.



Hmm, you didn't sabotage that 346 to protect it did ya' Brad?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2012)

sunfish said:


> If it's the small 'raker hump' Husky/Oregon chain, it's fine and will cut great.



Sure, but it likely is the H30/95VPX which is a semi-chisel, and also has slightly "ramped" rakers (unlike the 20LPX, which is "yellow"chisel chain).


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Hmm, you didn't sabotage that 346 to protect it did ya' Brad?



Actually, quite the opposite! I love my 346 and hope it *stomps* the MMd 550. On the other hand, I like this 550 a lot, so far. I just have a lot of "me"invested in the 346 and therefore have a sentimental attachment to it. It was *the* Husky that opened my eyes to Husky saws in general.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is this saw metric or standard? Check these measurements out!
> 
> Crank 0.500"
> Clutch drum ID 0.626"
> ...



If for your 346 all these should work. 

Husqvarna 40, 45, 49, 50, 51, 55, 61, 154, 254, 257, 262, 266, 268, 272, 340, 345, 346, 350, 351, 353, 357, 359

Jonsered 45, 49, 50, 51, 52, 410, 420, 425, 435, 451, 490, 521, 590, 625, 630, 670, 2041, 2045, 2050, 2141, 2145, 2149, 2150, 2152, 2159

Poulan 285, 305, 325, 330, 335, 336, 375, 395, 405, 455, 525, 655, 2700, 2800, 3000, 3300, 3350, 3400, 3500, 3700, 3800, 4000


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

Tomorrow, I'm planning a little shootout with my MMd 550, my ported 346, and Andre's "stock" 346. It's an exceptionally good running 346 with a MM, unlimited carb, and tightened squish. I will run the 550 with both 7 and 8-pin rims. My ported 346 always wears an 8-pin. If I get ambitious, I might try 3/8 on them as well. This should be a fun test that a lot of you guys have been wanting to see.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 31, 2012)

Awesome!! Can't wait!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

I want this to represent real world use. I have a nice 10" sycamore cant, but also have a nice 12" hard, dead Elm log. Which should I use? The log looks to be quite consistent so I'm leaning in that direction. It will give the saws a little more of a workout.


----------



## mtrees (Aug 31, 2012)

1 vote for Elm


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

It's from the trunk, before any limbs came out of it. It's bark free and consistent in diameter.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 31, 2012)

Load 'em up and see where the torque is.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Aug 31, 2012)

I also vote elm, so sad you guys are far away I have a 346 that would like to show.
Enjoy the day


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish I had a bigger log, but I don't have the luxury of being picky. I run a 20" bar and an 8-pin room on my 346. Would be great to have a nice 18" stick to use.


----------



## Mpbowyer (Aug 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I wish I had a bigger log... Would be great to have a nice 18" stick to use.



Yea welcome to the club.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I want this to represent real world use. I have a nice 10" sycamore cant, but also have a nice 12" hard, dead Elm log. Which should I use? The log looks to be quite consistent so I'm leaning in that direction. It will give the saws a little more of a workout.



The bigger log the better! forget that small stuff how bout a bit larger say 20 inch?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> The bigger log the better! forget that small stuff how bout a bit larger say 20 inch?



I'd say that's too far from what the wood typically cut with 50cc saws will be, so not the best wood to compare them in.

Ideally, several different logs should be involved. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hermann (Aug 31, 2012)

1. How much is the 550xp?
2. Will there be a sale on 346xp now? Can Husky sell both of these?
3. When the heck will Stihl respond with a 241 M tronic - USA release? I sure as hell ain't buying a 261 now..

Like others have posted about the 543xp - I would be MORE interested in a 40cc range saw that matches 50cc power. See 3 above..


----------



## MCW (Sep 1, 2012)

I know that a few people here may be doubters about just how these things can close a 10cc gap but don't underestimate M-Tronic or Auto Tune.
For example I have felled about 1200 Casuarinas in the last few weeks using only my stock MS241C (42.7cc M-Tronic) and my muffler modded Husky 353 (51.7cc). Maximum tree size is probably 15". The Stihl is running Carlton .325" K3C semi chisel on a 16" bar with 7 pin rim and the Husky is running Carlton .325" K1 full chisel on an 8 pin rim. Both chains have been setup well and either saw has no trouble pulling them. The Husky is actually slower in wood like this with a 7 pin rim, I've done the comparo.
There is absolutely nothing between them with probably a slight edge to the little 42.7cc Stihl plus it uses about 30% less fuel. Until people have run an M-Tronic and/or Auto Tune saw they won't realise just how good it is. This technology is awesome.

I hate you Brad as now I want a 550XP. Well I sort of wanted one anyway...


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2012)

Hermann said:


> ......
> 
> Like others have posted about the 543xp - I would be MORE interested in a 40cc range saw that matches 50cc power. See 3 above..



None of the 42/43cc saws will do that vs. the stronger 50cc saws, unless they are ported and the 50cc saw isn't - but they may be close to some lesser 50cc saws.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Tomorrow, I'm planning a little shootout with my MMd 550, my ported 346, and Andre's "stock" 346. It's an exceptionally good running 346 with a MM, unlimited carb, and tightened squish. I will run the 550 with both 7 and 8-pin rims. My ported 346 always wears an 8-pin. If I get ambitious, I might try 3/8 on them as well. This should be a fun test that a lot of you guys have been wanting to see.



Can't wait to get home from work tonight and see the video!!!


----------



## deye223 (Sep 1, 2012)

must be about 0800 there a vid by lunch time maybe !!! :camera: :sweat3:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> None of the 42/43cc saws will do that vs. the stronger 50cc saws, unless they are ported and the 50cc saw isn't - but they may be close to some lesser 50cc saws.



Yep, the 550XP is the new paradigm for 50s. The 543 might run like an 026 or a 353 but not like the new 50 screamers.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hermann said:


> 1. How much is the 550xp?
> 2. Will there be a sale on 346xp now? Can Husky sell both of these?
> 3. When the heck will Stihl respond with a 241 M tronic - USA release? I sure as hell ain't buying a 261 now..
> 
> Like others have posted about the 543xp - I would be MORE interested in a 40cc range saw that matches 50cc power. See 3 above..



I'll answer a couple of those questions in a new thread about the new price list. Some cool stuff.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 1, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I'll answer a couple of those questions in a new thread about the new price list. Some cool stuff.



Please Do!!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 1, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Yep, the 550XP is the new paradigm for 50s. The 543 might run like an 026 or a 353 but not like the new 50 screamers.



I would be more than happy to supply a cherry 026/260 for that comparison, you supply me a 241 or 543 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 1, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I would be more than happy to supply a cherry 026/260 for that comparison, you supply me a 241 or 543 :msp_biggrin:



I will be able to answer to that when the 543 becomes less of a mystery!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I will be able to answer to that when the 543 becomes less of a mystery!



At least it has an outboard clutch, and not the silly inboard of the MS241, and it is a bit lighter (based on specs).:msp_wink:


----------



## mtrees (Sep 1, 2012)

Well??? What's the status Brad??? Wait is killing me!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry Mike. Nothing yet. I went shooting with a couple of my buds this morning (handguns, AR pistols, FN SCAR). Afterwards, they helped me carry the lathe into the basement. Nik and Andre are headed this way and we'll start making chips. It'll probably be this evening before you see a vid.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sorry Mike. Nothing yet. I went shooting with a couple of my buds this morning (handguns, AR pistols, FN SCAR). Afterwards, they helped me carry the lathe into the basement. Nik and Andre are headed this way and we'll start making chips. It'll probably be this evening before you see a vid.



Cool, I shoot a lot also!! Man's gotta get his shooting in as well.


----------



## Bluefish (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds like a good day Brad! Look forward to the outcome. Russ


----------



## Hermann (Sep 1, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I'll answer a couple of those questions in a new thread about the new price list. Some cool stuff.



opcorn: nice!


----------



## MCW (Sep 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> At least it has an outboard clutch, and not the silly inboard of the MS241, and it is a bit lighter (based on specs).:msp_wink:



I know it's something you talk about a lot Niko but after throwing both an outboard cluthed 353 around and an inboard MS241 around (a lot) they both handle excellent. I own both. Do not base the 241 on other Stihl designs and in this case you're clutching at straws to have a crack at a Stihl. The 241 is an awesome saw in all aspects and as you know I run Stihls, Huskies, and Dolmars.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2012)

MCW said:


> I know it's something you talk about a lot Niko but after throwing both an outboard cluthed 353 around and an inboard MS241 around (a lot) they both handle excellent. I own both. Do not base the 241 on other Stihl designs and in this case you're clutching at straws to have a crack at a Stihl. The 241 is an awesome saw in all aspects and as you know I run Stihls, Huskies, and Dolmars.



From what I can judge without running them, the 241 surely feels a lot better than the 261, but I still am sure it would have been even better with an outboard clutch, that put the bar closer to the mass centre - then there are the other benefits from an outboard, that totally overshadows the single benefit from an inboard, ie sprocket change (as long as you have a supply of extra e-clips with you). :msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's the vid guys. The results are a little surprising, but not so much really. Andre's unported 346 actually outcut the 550 by a hair. However, Andre will tell you that his saw is an exceptionally strong 346 and will actually outcut some ported 346s. Like I mentioned earlier, the squish is tightened on it, but it has no porting at all, and is running a stock carb. 

Another point of interest is that the 550 was significantly faster with an 8-pin rim. It just has the torque to keep going. We did not try the 8-pin rim on Andre's 346. My 346 ran an 8-pin only.

550XP 7-pin = 7.74 
550XP 8-pin = 7.12

Andre's 346XP 7-pin = 6.93

My 346XP 8-pin = 6.01

[video=youtube_share;PNziNSxIrSs]http://youtu.be/PNziNSxIrSs[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the vid guys. The results are a little surprising, but not so much really. Andre's unported 346 actually outcut the 550 by a hair. However, Andre will tell you that his saw is an exceptionally strong 346 and will actually outcut some ported 346s. Like I mentioned earlier, the squish is tightened on it, but it has no porting at all, and is running a stock carb.
> 
> Another point of interest is that the 550 was significantly faster with an 8-pin rim. It just has the torque to keep going. We did not try the 8-pin rim on Andre's 346. My 346 ran an 8-pin only.
> 
> ...



Bringing this forward.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2012)

What this means is that I only need to get a 15% improvement out of the 550 to equal my 346. This could get interesting! I may not sell this thing after all, lol.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 1, 2012)

Any variables in chains between the three??


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 1, 2012)

same bar/chain/operator.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Any variables in chains between the three??



Same B&C on all three saws. Looking back, I really wish we had a more typical 346XP to compare it to.


----------



## mtrees (Sep 1, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What this means is that I only need to get a 15% improvement out of the 550 to equal my 346. This could get interesting! I may not sell this thing after all, lol.



Ok not a Stihl Husq question at all. Just for my knowledge, how would my fresh 261 fit?? Doesn't matter to me as I have both just a question. I need to know if my 550 needs a ride on a truck??


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Those time hold some merit, imo. Andre looks pretty darn consistent. Ive been thinking about making room for a 550, just havent had my hands on one yet.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2012)

mtrees said:


> Ok not a Stihl Husq question at all. Just for my knowledge, how would my fresh 261 fit?? Doesn't matter to me as I have both just a question. I need to know if my 550 needs a ride on a truck??



It should be close to my 346.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Those time hold some merit, imo. Andre looks pretty darn consistent. Ive been thinking about making room for a 550, just havent had my hands on one yet.



I made cuts as well, but all but one of Andre's were faster than mine. He is a good operator.


----------



## mweba (Sep 1, 2012)

Geez I can get 15% and I'm a hack. Wishing Ida put some money down in my old thread about now. 


Guess I'll wait til the 346xt comes out.


----------



## mweba (Sep 1, 2012)

On a serious note, 1.73 seconds isn't that much when you take into consideration the time we ALL know Brad spent on that saw. It is his baby and he did sway from Stihl because of it. It will be a busy day on the site when his vid hits with the final 550 product. I'll be camping or something....someone phone me


----------



## MCW (Sep 2, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> From what I can judge without running them, the 241 surely feels a lot better than the 261, but I still am sure it would have been even better with an outboard clutch, that put the bar closer to the mass centre - then there are the other benefits from an outboard, that totally overshadows the single benefit from an inboard, ie sprocket change (as long as you have a supply of extra e-clips with you). :msp_biggrin:



The 241 feels WAY better than a 261. There are way more positives to an inboard clutch than just sprocket changes. Bar and chain change over is much faster with far easier alignment, especially if running a rim sprocket. I think you forget that Husky saws just balance better than their equivalent Stihl model anyway, regardless of what clutch it is. Never thrown or lost an e-clip either


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 2, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Those time hold some merit, imo. Andre looks pretty darn consistent. Ive been thinking about making room for a 550, just havent had my hands on one yet.



Thank you!!! 

Like Brad I'm not totally surprised by the results. My 346 runs strong and has outrun more than one ported 346, and it's one reason I haven't felt the need to port it yet. My 346 is also one reason I don't care for 60cc saws, I can cut anything up to about 20" with pretty good efficiency, after that I grab a 70+cc saw.

The 550 does feel easier to run and the throttle response is somehow better than the 346. The 550 also has a wider power band than the 346, you can run the 550 ham-fisted and it will still cut just fine, the 346 takes a little more work to keep it in the power band. Overall only time will tell how good the 550 really is, as of now I think it's unmatched in stock form. We can argue weather or not it's really faster than a 361/362 {likely not} but the fact the question is asked in the first place, speaks volumes.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 2, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Like Brad I'm not totally surprised by the results. My 346 runs strong and has outrun more than one ported 346, and it's one reason I haven't felt the need to port it yet. My 346 is also one reason I don't care for 60cc saws, I can cut anything up to about 20" with pretty good efficiency, after that I grab a 70+cc saw.
> 
> The 550 does feel easier to run and the throttle response is somehow better than the 346. The 550 also has a wider power band than the 346, you can run the 550 ham-fisted and it will still cut just fine, the 346 takes a little more work to keep it in the power band. Overall only time will tell how good the 550 really is, as of now I think it's unmatched in stock form. We can argue weather or not it's really faster than a 361/362 {likely not} *but the fact the question is asked in the first place, speaks volumes*.



Great post Andre. Well stated.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Same B&C on all three saws. Looking back, I really wish we had a more typical 346XP to compare it to.



What was the squish change on the 346?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 2, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> What was the squish change on the 346?



I think it's = "tight":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 2, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> What was the squish change on the 346?



no machining, just base gasket removal. The squish dimension, if I recall correctly, is not for the faint of heart...


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 2, 2012)

fatguy said:


> no machining, just base gasket removal. The squish dimension, if i recall correctly, is not for the faint of heart...



lol!!!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just checking in here between firewood loads today. Real interesting discussion. 

I just ran about 1/2 of tank number 4 through my 550 and I notice it picking up a bit. Haven't done the muffler yet, and still don't see it outcutting my 2150/53 that I've been using as a benchmark. (2150/53 has a muff mod and 1194 replacing the gasket. I did several "before and after tests" with the 1194 on 346's and 372's, and have found a consistant 20-25 PSI gain on each saw.) Regardless of the power, the 550 is just a sweet saw to run. 

Heading back over to the log site to cut another load, but I've got to chew up and rip some big stuff, most of which will be done with a Jonny 920 Super. But I will try and finish that 4th tank on the 550 and see how it's gaining on the 2150/53. 

Talk to you guys later. Hope everyone is getting some cutting in this weekend.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 2, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Talk to you guys later. Hope everyone is getting some cutting in this weekend.




No cutting here, it's all about splitting right now.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2012)

No cutting here. 93 deg & 80 RH. :censored:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think it's = "tight":hmm3grin2orange:



As Sgt Schultz would say "gute und enge" :msp_wink:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> Any variables in chains between the three??



What I should have asked... .325? 20LPX maybe?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 2, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> What I should have asked... .325? 20LPX maybe?



It was .325. That's all I've ever ran on any of my 50cc saws. I will be testing this 550 with 3/8 once ported.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 2, 2012)

Well the big 920 found a rock and was retired after just 3 cuts. 

So, the 550 had to do the heavy work, and it held it's own pretty good. Finished tank #4, and it's coming along nice. Seems to be getting close to the 2150/53 that also did some cutting. But these were some dirty logs and who knows what was happening with the chains. Couldn't exactly call this a sceientific test. 

I could, and did, summon every known cuss word for the yellow jackets that seemed to be everywhere today. The fresh cut oak seemed to attract them like cat nip. "Bee nip?", :msp_wink:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 2, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Well the big 920 found a rock and was retired after just 3 cuts.
> 
> So, the 550 had to do the heavy work, and it held it's own pretty good. Finished tank #4, and it's coming along nice. Seems to be getting close to the 2150/53 that also did some cutting. But these were some dirty logs and who knows what was happening with the chains. Couldn't exactly call this a sceientific test.
> 
> I could, and did, summon every known cuss word for the yellow jackets that seemed to be everywhere today. The fresh cut oak seemed to attract them like cat nip. "Bee nip?", :msp_wink:





I have found that the common yellow jacket is partial to freshly cut Maple, Sycamore, and the aforementioned Oak.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2012)

*Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmm*

I ported the 550 today. The first thing that totally shocked me was the port timing. This thing only had 6* blowdown! I checked and double checked. Exhaust is all the way down at 109 and the transfer way up at 115. The intake was 73, IIRC. I decided to raise the exhaust enough to give it 10* of blowdown. I dropped the intake to 78*. The exhaust got widened a LOT, to get it to 70%. I slightly widened the transfers and strato ports, as I do on all stratos. I tightened the squish from .028" to .017".

The before cut time was 7.12 and after was only 6.93. I basically gained nothing. I'm going to go back in it and give it a popup piston and remove the base gasket. I'm *not *inclined to raise the transfer to get the 6* blowdown back.

I'm wondering if the carb is maxed out, either by flow, or by the electronic fuel control. I hear that the diagnostic tool will show the percentage of max possible fuel that it's using. I might have to send it back north to see where it's at.

[video=youtube_share;NImn3PkWJ9Q]http://youtu.be/NImn3PkWJ9Q[/video]


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well that blows.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well that blows.



Yeah, has me scratching my head.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 3, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I could, and did, summon every known cuss word for the yellow jackets that seemed to be everywhere today. The fresh cut oak seemed to attract them like cat nip. "Bee nip?", :msp_wink:



I had a run in with those sob's last week, I must have stepped on their hive.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I had a run in with those sob's last week, I must have stepped on their hive.



Bald face hornets are twice as bad!


----------



## mweba (Sep 3, 2012)

Just for reference I ended at 
106
114
77
W/.015 pop up

Carb was bored and shafts thinned

Although the exhaust was around 65% just cause it made me feels comfortable.


----------



## mweba (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, keep in mind you just changed its world. Either reset the micro or run 2-3 tanks for it to find itself again.




















O ya Andre isn't running it either:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

Compression before and after?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2012)

mweba said:


> Just for reference I ended at
> 106
> 114
> 77
> ...


Interesting. That's within a degree of all of my port timings. I was considering some carb work, but would hate to have to replace this electronic carb. That could easily be the missing link.



mweba said:


> Also, keep in mind you just changed its world. Either reset the micro or run 2-3 tanks for it to find itself again.


I had only made maybe three cuts before this vid. Did it take a while for yours to "wake back up"?



Tzed250 said:


> Compression before and after?


I don't have an adapter for these tiny spark plugs.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 3, 2012)

The 576 took a couple tanks to learn it was ported. It was real sluggish for the first tank and seemed like it gained nothing on the first tank and then on the second it woke back up.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Interesting. That's within a degree of all of my port timings. I was considering some carb work, but would hate to have to replace this electronic carb. That could easily be the missing link.
> 
> 
> I had only made maybe three cuts before this vid. Did it take a while for yours to "wake back up"?
> ...



there's your first lathe project : )


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 3, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> there's your first lathe project : )



Perfect! OD-ID turning, internal-external threading. Break him in right!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> there's your first lathe project : )





Tzed250 said:


> Perfect! OD-ID turning, internal-external threading. Break him in right!



I think I'll do the 550 piston first


----------



## mweba (Sep 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I had only made maybe three cuts before this vid. Did it take a while for yours to "wake back up"?



Yes, so much so it sent an error code the first cut I made. The carb was already worked over though. I did have a little advantage having experience with a couple 562's....did some measuring and jumped right to the configuration that worked best on them. After all they are a scaled version really.


I have the adapter but it blows the O ring out the side. Need a seat cut into the landing to hold the ring.


----------



## PJF1313 (Sep 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'll do the 550 piston first



Chicken!







































But you have more knowledge under your pinky-toe, than I will have in my life-time!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2012)

mweba said:


> Yes, so much so it sent an error code the first cut I made. The carb was already worked over though. I did have a little advantage having experience with a couple 562's....did some measuring and jumped right to the configuration that worked best on them. After all they are a scaled version really.



That's all good to hear. Sounds like everything I did was on the right track. I'll go back in and add the popup. I'll look into the carb mods too. Sounds like what it needs more than anything else is learn time.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2012)

PJF1313 said:


> But you have more knowledge under your pinky-toe, than I will have in my life-time!



I have next to ZERO knowledge when it comes to the lathe though!


----------



## mikefunaro (Sep 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I ported the 550 today. The first thing that totally shocked me was the port timing. This thing only had 6* blowdown! I checked and double checked. Exhaust is all the way down at 109 and the transfer way up at 115. The intake was 73, IIRC. I decided to raise the exhaust enough to give it 10* of blowdown. I dropped the intake to 78*. The exhaust got widened a LOT, to get it to 70%. I slightly widened the transfers and strato ports, as I do on all stratos. I tightened the squish from .028" to .017".
> 
> The before cut time was 7.12 and after was only 6.93. I basically gained nothing. I'm going to go back in it and give it a popup piston and remove the base gasket. I'm *not *inclined to raise the transfer to get the 6* blowdown back.
> 
> ...



Now order a coil, AT pack, carb etc from a 562 and see if you can dial it on there


----------



## PJF1313 (Sep 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I have next to ZERO knowledge when it comes to the lathe though!



BUT, atleast, you've done your homework, and have one, and know how to make it go... 


Me, on the other hand, have been living though you, and others, hoping I can get some of this stuff through my thick Krout skull!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I had a run in with those sob's last week, I must have stepped on their hive.



I found their underground hideout at my place this evening. Gave them a shot of starting fluid and raaaaaan like heck. They were still all sorts of pissed when I last peeped over there haha. I have to get some downed apples out of the back yard tomorrow, that should be a real treat. Hopefully they dont remember who I am lol.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 3, 2012)

Seems quite fitting, dont ya think? 

[video=youtube;aNddW2xmZp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNddW2xmZp8[/video]


----------



## JOE.G (Sep 4, 2012)

Now I want a 550 XP, Was looking to add a 346XP but it may be the 550 Instead, this site was the worst thing that ever happen to me, I think I joined a few Months ago and I am already blew a few paychecks on stuff I never knew i Needed. I was happy with my 009.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> Now I want a 550 XP, Was looking to add a 346XP but it may be the 550 Instead, this site was the worst thing that ever happen to me, I think I joined a few Months ago and I am already blew a few paychecks on stuff I never knew i Needed. I was happy with my 009.



Well, look at the bright side - at least you can sell that 450 and the 55 then! :msp_wink:


----------



## lmalterna (Sep 4, 2012)

I could, and did, summon every known cuss word for the yellow jackets that seemed to be everywhere today. The fresh cut oak seemed to attract them like cat nip. "Bee nip?", 


Aren't bees in the "worplace" a hoot? Used to be good teenager fun to eradicate hives that sprouted up in bad places on the farm.



With these AT saws, do they "learn" fast enough after a mod to prevent damage? I really want one and might do a MM myself, I would hate for it to go lean and not correct before damage was done? I understand a couple of tanks to be at their peak.


Bill


----------



## JOE.G (Sep 4, 2012)

O know But see like a true addict I have an excuse, 
The 009 Was my first saw, 
the 450 Was my first saw I bought new, 
the 55 Was a hand me down from family and they don't make it anymore,
The 562 is my first pro saw,

You see the issue I am facing.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> O know But see like a true addict I have an excuse,
> The 009 Was my first saw,
> the 450 Was my first saw I bought new,
> the 55 Was a hand me down from family and they don't make it anymore,
> ...



Yes, I see, and have some similar issues myself.

The 55 surely is still made, it is just not sold in the US. :msp_wink:


----------



## JOE.G (Sep 4, 2012)

Well if I hop and a plane and fly to Europe just to buy a saw then we know that I will surely need Professional help. I did go to the dealer today, they didn't have any 550 or 346 in stock, I tried a couple Stihls out but just don't care for the look or the feel.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> Well if I hop and a plane and fly to Europe just to buy a saw then we know that I will surely need Professional help. I did go to the dealer today, they didn't have any 550 or 346 in stock, I tried a couple Stihls out but just don't care for the look or the feel.



Where in NY are you?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Sep 4, 2012)

JOE.G said:


> Now I want a 550 XP, Was looking to add a 346XP but it may be the 550 Instead, this site was the worst thing that ever happen to me, I think I joined a few Months ago and I am already blew a few paychecks on stuff I never knew i Needed. I was happy with my 009.




 I feel your pain! I just had a stock MM'd Husky 350 and MM'd 346XP I was happy with before I became more involved in this site...now I have a ported 390XPW, ported 346XP, Pro Mac 10-10, Pro Mac 10-10S and a Homelite XL...in addition to the MM'd 350. I think the issue is a lot of us who are on here may have a slight OCD personality trait (OK, some maybe not so slight)....this site just helps enable this behavior.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 4, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Where in NY are you?



He needs to PM Spike60 doesn't he? :msp_smile:


----------



## tallguys (Sep 4, 2012)

sunfish said:


> He needs to PM Spike60 doesn't he? :msp_smile:



Yup, Dr. Spike will cure all that ails him.


----------



## TK (Sep 5, 2012)

Biggest downfall of the tapatalk app is no "like" buttons and no rep! Could spread some around in hurr.....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2012)

sunfish said:


> He needs to PM Spike60 doesn't he? :msp_smile:





:msp_thumbup:


----------



## JOE.G (Sep 5, 2012)

I am in Sullivan county NY and you are 2 days late on the Pm'in Spike already Done. He is about an Hr from me.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2012)

I cut a small popup and ditched the base gasket tonight. The popup is only about .020" tall, so didn't expect much change, and it didn't. The cut time is the same as last nights. Don't get me wrong, the saw runs fantastic with excellent throttle response. Just letting the saw self feed, it'll turn 13,000 or better in the cut. With a medium load it turns about 11,000. To get it down to 10,000 you really have to lean on it. I'm just not finding the gains you would expect from porting. I'll play with the carb next.

[video=youtube_share;QvVKtJRqC4c]http://youtu.be/QvVKtJRqC4c[/video]


----------



## Jet47 (Sep 5, 2012)

After reading this thread and a couple PM's with SawTroll (thankyou), I ordered my 550XP last night.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I cut a small popup and ditched the base gasket tonight. The popup is only about .020" tall, so didn't expect much change, and it didn't. The cut time is the same as last nights. Don't get me wrong, the saw runs fantastic with excellent throttle response. Just letting the saw self feed, it'll turn 13,000 or better in the cut. With a medium load it turns about 11,000. To get it down to 10,000 you really have to lean on it. I'm just not finding the gains you would expect from porting. I'll play with the carb next.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;QvVKtJRqC4c]http://youtu.be/QvVKtJRqC4c[/video]



Where can we plug in a Superchips programmer??


----------



## PM1 (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I cut a small popup and ditched the base gasket tonight. The popup is only about .020" tall, so didn't expect much change, and it didn't. The cut time is the same as last nights. Don't get me wrong, the saw runs fantastic with excellent throttle response. Just letting the saw self feed, it'll turn 13,000 or better in the cut. With a medium load it turns about 11,000. To get it down to 10,000 you really have to lean on it. I'm just not finding the gains you would expect from porting. I'll play with the carb next.



Is it possible that the autotune carb needs more time to learn about the changes? Like others have said, the operator's manual specifies 3-5 minutes of running under load after environmental changes:

_"The following steps should be taken when the chain saw is started for the first time or when outside circumstances
change (fuel, altitude, air filter etc.): Start the engine. Accelerate the engine to full throttle and saw a number of
cuts in a thick log (3-5 min.). The chain saw must be run (8,000 - 12,000 rpm) the entire
time so that the carburettor can adjust itself."_

Or even more extreme, does the carb's brain need to be completely reset so that it can clear its head and learn about what's essentially a new saw after each mod? The Engine Diagnostic Tool Manual for the autotune carb software shows two resets for the carb:

_"*Default Reset*
Click on "Default Reset" to set the fuel settings to factory setting."_

- and - 

_"*Master Reset*
Click on "Master Reset" to reset all settings to factory setting.
NOTE! A master reset should never be done unless the AutoTune unit has been set incorrectly to compensate for
a mechanical failure in the engine, e.g. a broken intake rubber, a cracked muffler, a missing or clogged air filter, or
after a major repair of the engine or fuel system."_

From the wording here, it sounds like most mods (even a simple muffler mod) might qualify for the "Master Reset" of the carb. Wonder if it would make a difference?


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

The carb should be capable on its own and will learn in a relatively short period of time. I won't say it 100% does not need a reset but it really shouldnt have to.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 6, 2012)

TK said:


> The carb should be capable on its own and will learn in a relatively short period of time. I won't say it 100% does not need a reset but it really shouldnt have to.



I agree. Just doing the fuel settings would be OK, but I don't think the master reset is necessary. 

The auto-tune schools are coming up next month, so guys like us who go there for more than lunch will have answers to most of these questions. Mine is Oct 30, but I think your's is earlier, right?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

PM1, I have wondered the same things. The saw has almost no run time on it since the mods. Also, I talked to Spike yesterday and might send it back to him to reset, just in case.


----------



## Pearl4611 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm editing and uploading vids now. It'll be a bit. The 362 is here for a port job. I ran a tank of fuel through the 550 today. This was the first I've really gotten to use the saw.


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> PM1, I have wondered the same things. The saw has almost no run time on it since the mods. Also, I talked to Spike yesterday and might send it back to him to reset, just in case.



I could reset it for ya.....and check your work LOL


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I agree. Just doing the fuel settings would be OK, but I don't think the master reset is necessary.
> 
> The auto-tune schools are coming up next month, so guys like us who go there for more than lunch will have answers to most of these questions. Mine is Oct 30, but I think your's is earlier, right?



Yep, mine's on the 2nd. And who says I don't want just the free lunch? Oh wait, I want a t-shirt and a hat too!!! :msp_w00t:

We get to see - better yet we get to strip a 562 down to bein all nekkid and stuff. Have our way with it. Then get it all dressed up again. I have a feeling it just won't be the same by time time I'm done with it


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I cut a small popup and ditched the base gasket tonight. The popup is only about .020" tall, so didn't expect much change, and it didn't. The cut time is the same as last nights. Don't get me wrong, the saw runs fantastic with excellent throttle response. Just letting the saw self feed, it'll turn 13,000 or better in the cut. With a medium load it turns about 11,000. To get it down to 10,000 you really have to lean on it. I'm just not finding the gains you would expect from porting. I'll play with the carb next.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;QvVKtJRqC4c]http://youtu.be/QvVKtJRqC4c[/video]



I just watched the video again and it seemed like it was searching around for the good setting. A little more runtime and it should come out of it, I don't think it needs a reset, just a good ol' trip on the short bus for some edumacation!


----------



## hamish (Sep 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> I agree. Just doing the fuel settings would be OK, but I don't think the master reset is necessary.
> 
> The auto-tune schools are coming up next month, so guys like us who go there for more than lunch will have answers to most of these questions. Mine is Oct 30, but I think your's is earlier, right?




I did mine in March, got alot of very vague answers. Its more of a don't be afraid of auto tune, and this is how you tear down the newer 500 series saws. Most of the answers they give are direct quotes from the reader manual, and a few other docs, like any service school you'll at least get to have fun whatching those that are there for the free lunch and whose only shop tools are a hammer and screwdriver.


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks as if I will be attending this Oct as well. Should be interesting to see what they really know.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> Looks as if I will be attending this Oct as well. Should be interesting to see what they really know.



A lot of it depends on who does the school. Some of the guys are really sharp. It also helps to be in the frame of mind to ask questions. No point in driving home wishing they had an answer to a question nobody asked.


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> A lot of it depends on who does the school. Some of the guys are really sharp. It also helps to be in the frame of mind to ask questions. No point in driving home wishing they had an answer to a question nobody asked.



Should have some good questions lined up. Hope I get a good instructor. The shirt and food won't make up for my realization that I know more than them.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I made some good gains with it this evening. I advanced the strato port timing by the same amount that I did the intake. I also fiddled with the carb some more. I do believe that needle in the face of the carb is the L needle. It's a real hassle having to remove the filter mount to mess with it. The only issue I have right now is that the idle doesn't like to come down after being in the cut. I imagine that this is a result of opening up the carb venturi. After a few seconds it does idle down nice and steady. I'm hoping it will learn it's way out of this. If not, it might be time for a 3rd carb for this saw All in the name of research and advancement of saw modding It was 9:30 and dark before I finished, so no vids tonight.


----------



## hamish (Sep 6, 2012)

spike60 said:


> A lot of it depends on who does the school. Some of the guys are really sharp. It also helps to be in the frame of mind to ask questions. No point in driving home wishing they had an answer to a question nobody asked.



Yeah some of them are, and it helps to forgo the lunch to pick there brains. The at systems is pretty simple and slick, it can compensate as we know for alot of different component failures. Knowing how far the parameters in the software go.........we will most likely never know till the programmers show up or its been cloned.


----------



## mikefunaro (Sep 6, 2012)

hamish said:


> Yeah some of them are, and it helps to forgo the lunch to pick there brains. The at systems is pretty simple and slick, it can compensate as we know for alot of different component failures. Knowing how far the parameters in the software go.........we will most likely never know till the programmers show up or its been cloned.



can you guys see how it's coded/written?


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

That is highly doubtful. There wouldn't be any reason/need to show a technician that information anyway. But could be interesting in the right hands


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

Will the diagnostic tool show the percentage of fuel demanded on a saw?


----------



## mikefunaro (Sep 6, 2012)

TK said:


> That is highly doubtful. There wouldn't be any reason/need to show a technician that information anyway. But could be interesting in the right hands



It might get interesting


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't seen that information on any of my screens. Just fuel settings represented by numbers. Don't know what the numbers are but my guess is we see what the numbers are and in the process of service, any major changes in the numbers can help with a diagnosis. Perhaps a future version may have that info.


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> can you guys see how it's coded/written?



Yes


----------



## albert (Sep 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The only issue I have right now is that the idle doesn't like to come down after being in the cut. I imagine that this is a result of opening up the carb venturi. After a few seconds it does idle down nice and steady. I'm hoping it will learn it's way out of this. If not, it might be time for a 3rd carb for this saw:


----------



## TK (Sep 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> Yes



Where do you see that?


----------



## mikefunaro (Sep 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> Yes



Do you know what language it is etc? If it's a CD or something someone w it shoot me a PM


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

TK said:


> Where do you see that?


Its in text/encrypted 


mikefunaro said:


> Do you know what language it is etc? If it's a CD or something someone w it shoot me a PM



Pm sent


----------



## albert (Sep 6, 2012)

albert said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> > The only issue I have right now is that the idle doesn't like to come down after being in the cut. I imagine that this is a result of opening up the carb venturi. After a few seconds it does idle down nice and steady. I'm hoping it will learn it's way out of this. If not, it might be time for a 3rd carb for this saw:
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 6, 2012)

albert said:


> albert said:
> 
> 
> > Changing too much without enough run time I would say.
> ...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 7, 2012)

The idle always seemed a bit lean on your 550 IMHO. If the needle is in fact a low speed adjustment, that would surly help the cold starting and high idle issue the 550 seemed to have.


----------



## hamish (Sep 7, 2012)

TK said:


> I haven't seen that information on any of my screens. Just fuel settings represented by numbers. Don't know what the numbers are but my guess is we see what the numbers are and in the process of service, any major changes in the numbers can help with a diagnosis. Perhaps a future version may have that info.



The higher the number the higher the energy content in the fuel and better fuel consumption.


----------



## TK (Sep 7, 2012)

hamish said:


> The higher the number the higher the energy content in the fuel and better fuel consumption.



I figured the higher the number the higher the flow, similar to richening the mixture as a need for more fuel. Good to know the true meaning. 
So if you see low numbers would that indicate a poor quality fuel or mix?


----------



## hamish (Sep 7, 2012)

TK said:


> I figured the higher the number the higher the flow, similar to richening the mixture as a need for more fuel. Good to know the true meaning.
> So if you see low numbers would that indicate a poor quality fuel or mix?




Invariably yes it would, the historic setting helps to show any consistancy in the fuel, ideally if one wanted to dial in the settings they would strive the have the number in the 80-90 range of the scale, which is within the optimal range.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

I put some runtime on the 550 this afternoon. The carb definately has to be replaced. It had to be tried though. One of the risks of boring out a carb is run-on, where it doesn't want to come back down to idle. It's dangerous the way it is. It's not a matter of the carb "learning" either. It simply needs replaced. No big deal. On the flip side, the saw seams to have really picked up some RPMs with the lates strato port timing chainges and the runtime to settle the carb in. 

[video=youtube_share;4Of_0ZNGeLA]http://youtu.be/4Of_0ZNGeLA[/video]


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess you took one for the team Brad. I dont have the guts to cut on a new carb yet. Dull chain or not that 550 was still bustin' through those logs pretty quick! Have you tached yours in the wood? It sounds like it is well up there. I was thinking, a while back the only 50cc saw people wanted to talk about on here was the Dolmar 5100. I know that the 550XP is the flavor of the month, but I really see it turning into chocolate. The go to saw in the 50 category that will re-write the books. Even though you are going to replace the carb, what do you think vs. your 346?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks quite strong. Does the carb have a metering needle? if so you could try lowering the pop off pressure by removing one loop off the spring, you have nothing to loose with that carb anyway.


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2012)

Would you like to try one if these


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

mweba said:


> Would you like to try one if these



562? Same connectors I assume? Sure, nothing to lose.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> I guess you took one for the team Brad. I dont have the guts to cut on a new carb yet. Dull chain or not that 550 was still bustin' through those logs pretty quick! Have you tached yours in the wood? It sounds like it is well up there. I was thinking, a while back the only 50cc saw people wanted to talk about on here was the Dolmar 5100. I know that the 550XP is the flavor of the month, but I really see it turning into chocolate. The go to saw in the 50 category that will re-write the books. Even though you are going to replace the carb, what do you think vs. your 346?


Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't. I risked having to replace the topend on the 261 when I gutted the intake like I did. That risk really paid off well. Someone with more carb experience might be able to bring this carb back. I will definitely try Andre's suggestion.


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 562? Same connectors I assume? Sure, nothing to lose.



555. Didn't get a chance to test compatibility......want to be a Guinea pig...shoot me your addy


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2012)

mweba said:


> 555. Didn't get a chance to test compatibility......want to be a Guinea pig...shoot me your addy



I certainly check it out. PM coming.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hum, this could get interesting, what about the control unit? I will guess that has to be matched with the coil and whatnot.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> 555. Didn't get a chance to test compatibility......want to be a Guinea pig...shoot me your addy



Ears perking up.......


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Hum, this could get interesting, what about the control unit? I will guess that has to be matched with the coil and whatnot.


Brad has the micro, if it mounts we may learn something. The software ability really interests me.


Mastermind said:


> Ears perking up.......



I have three.....just say in.

Words can not portray how anxious I am for auto tune tech school.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> Brad has the micro, if it mounts we may learn something. The software ability really interests me.
> 
> 
> I have three.....just say in.
> ...



In.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> Brad has the micro, if it mounts we may learn something. The software ability really interests me.



I was just wondering if the 555's control unit would sync up with the 550, I doubt. Hopefully the 550's unit can deal with the 555 carb.


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> In.



Cool. Believe I still have a box with your addy.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> Cool. Believe I still have a box with your addy.



You will see details on the results too.

I really enjoy that way we all share results and info. I don't miss the days when the builders were all about cutting each others throats. If Brad hadn't took the plunge on the 261 we would all most likely still be wondering where the gains were in that saw.


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I was just wondering if the 550's control unit would sync up with the 550, I doubt. Hopefully the 550's unit can.



If the the micro mounts, the software sold figure it out....eventually lol. The fuel map is set but the system is all learning. I have seen it compensate some serious air leaks, leading me to believe its range is sufficient.


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You will see details on the results too.
> 
> I really enjoy that way we all share results and info. I don't miss the days when the builders were all about cutting each others throats. If Brad hadn't took the plunge on the 261 we would all most likely still be wondering where the gains were in that saw.



Agree 110%. Learned many a trick from the builders here and pass any knowledge I can contribute. Some day I'll learn enough to pick up a grinder thingy


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2012)

Have a sick pre bologna saw if someone could diagnosis it for me?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like the blade is dull.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> Have a sick pre bologna saw if someone could diagnosis it for me?



If the discharge was from the other end i would figure it ate something tainted that caused it to puke......but since it's coming from that end I think it's just a mild case of the squirts.....probably been on a drinking spree. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If the discharge was from the other end i would figure it ate something tainted that caused it to puke......but since it's coming from that end I think it's just a mild case of the squirts.....probably been on a drinking spree. :msp_unsure:



Port wine???


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Port wine???



LMAO........freakin wino Stihl Head!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2012)

It's not 100%, but clipping a couple coils off the needle lever spring really made a difference. 

[video=youtube_share;gM18D_L6JOU]http://youtu.be/gM18D_L6JOU[/video]


----------



## MCW (Sep 11, 2012)

That thing is quick no matter how you look at it


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2012)

This thing is like an angry beaver when limbing small stuff. You can't keep it off the rev limiter. The Rev Boost is very obvious. It's hard not to like this saw.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 11, 2012)

Better for sure! Mine had an air leak, so the base will get cut this morning. Duhtayls at 11!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 11, 2012)

*AutoTune Rules!!!*


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 13, 2012)

mastermind said:


> *autotune rules!!!*



looney tunes rule!!!


----------



## rullywowr (Sep 13, 2012)

I am a newbie here and but I just did it. 

This site has certainly infected me with CAD and convinced me to get the 550XP. I really wanted to go Stihl MS261 as Orange and White is what I am accustomed to however after reading the performance of the AutoTune as well as handling both saws it was a no brainer to get the 550XP with 18" bar. Doesn't hurt that the 550XP has a 2-year warranty either. It was a hard decision to go Husky but I feel I will have this saw for a lifetime.

I mainly will be using it for storm clearing, limbing, and firewood gathering. It comes in tomorrow!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

A wise choice!!!


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 13, 2012)

^Rep for ya' for the new lunchmeat saw! Your gonna' love it I'm predicting.

edit: oops, Tz slipped in ahead of me.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2012)

rullywowr said:


> I am a newbie here and but I just did it.
> 
> This site has certainly infected me with CAD and convinced me to get the 550XP. I really wanted to go Stihl MS261 as Orange and White is what I am accustomed to however after reading the performance of the AutoTune as well as handling both saws it was a no brainer to get the 550XP with 18" bar. Doesn't hurt that the 550XP has a 2-year warranty either. It was a hard decision to go Husky but I feel I will have this saw for a lifetime.
> 
> I mainly will be using it for storm clearing, limbing, and firewood gathering. It comes in tomorrow!:greenchainsaw:



Good choice. When you are ready to void that warranty just give us a shout.


----------



## Jet47 (Sep 13, 2012)

rullywowr said:


> I am a newbie here and but I just did it.
> 
> This site has certainly infected me with CAD and convinced me to get the 550XP. I really wanted to go Stihl MS261 as Orange and White is what I am accustomed to however after reading the performance of the AutoTune as well as handling both saws it was a no brainer to get the 550XP with 18" bar. Doesn't hurt that the 550XP has a 2-year warranty either. It was a hard decision to go Husky but I feel I will have this saw for a lifetime.
> 
> I mainly will be using it for storm clearing, limbing, and firewood gathering. It comes in tomorrow!:greenchainsaw:



I was hoping mine would be here when I got home from work. No such luck.:msp_sad:
Hopefully it gets here soon, tired of lugging my 460 around.



Mastermind said:


> Good choice. When you are ready to void that warranty just give us a shout.



My warranty will be voided about 15 minutes after I get my hands on it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## hamish (Sep 13, 2012)

rullywowr said:


> Doesn't hurt that the 550XP has a 2-year warranty either. It was a hard decision to go Husky but I feel I will have this saw for a lifetime.



Welcome to AS. North East of where...................if you are in the US your 550xp will have a 6 month warranty, not like its really and issue, blows the doors off of the creamsicles your used to.


----------



## TK (Sep 13, 2012)

6 month warranty


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've voided many a warranty


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 13, 2012)

TK said:


> 6 month warranty



2 years here, but my dealer managed to fix my 339xp at warranty after 3 1/2 years. Also, I suspect that some really good dealers won't declare it voided, unless there are some connection between the mods and what failed.....


----------



## rullywowr (Sep 14, 2012)

North East US...New England. Only 6mos... dang. Oh well I guess that means I only have to wait 6mos until I start drilling holes in the muffler etc. T-minus 2 hours and counting before she arrives  Can't wait! Pics to follow.


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2012)

Couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2012)

Just over 150psi cold on the proper gauge now to FYI, 7ish tanks of fuel through it.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2012)

I just ordered the 10mm hose for my Snap-on compression gauge. Snap-on Search


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to comparing the gains with the original cut times. I like it stock, really didn't feel compelled to do anything with the saw, even the muffler. But I came to my senses and opened her up a bit :msp_w00t:


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 14, 2012)

TK said:


> I'm looking forward to comparing the gains with the original cut times. I like it stock, really didn't feel compelled to do anything with the saw, even the muffler. But I came to my senses and opened her up a bit :msp_w00t:



No reason to leave that badazz powerplant plugged up!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2012)

Who wouldn't want 20% more power? Don't forget to richen the carb


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Who wouldn't want 20% more power? Don't forget to richen the carb



I drilled a hole in the top cover and wiggled muh screwdriver around just to make wiggz happy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## the westspartan (Sep 14, 2012)

TK said:


> I drilled a hole in the top cover and wiggled muh screwdriver around just to make wiggz happy :hmm3grin2orange:



That's one way to do it. I like to take the muffler off and blow a couple of holes in it with the 30-06. I turn it around backwards and try to nail it right through the back opening of the muffler, where it attaches to the exhaust port. That way I know the exhaust gasses have a straight shot through and are not bouncing around in the muffler shell causing undue heat build up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a 30-06, could give that a try...... :hmm3grin2orange:
What do you think about a 7mmRemMag? Too much? Maybe save that one for a bigger saw


----------



## the westspartan (Sep 14, 2012)

TK said:


> I have a 30-06, could give that a try...... :hmm3grin2orange:
> What do you think about a 7mmRemMag? Too much? Maybe save that one for a bigger saw



I wouldn't go bigger than the 06 on a stock saw. If it's ported then you could probably go with the big gun.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 14, 2012)

I was thinking multiple hits from a .17HMR.


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2012)

I think the .50 black powder would be a fun way to MM a saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2012)

TK said:


> I think the .50 black powder would be a fun way to MM a saw.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 14, 2012)

blsnelling said:


>



Brad, is that a lefty? 

I've got the same setup, black on black though, sporting a Bushnell Elite 3200 3x9. With 110gr. of Triple 7 and a Barnes 290gr. MZ, she will put as many as your man enough to shoot in the same hole at 100 yards. Kicks like a dang mule though. Lol

I do lub's muh ol' smoke thrower!!


----------



## TK (Sep 14, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Brad, is that a lefty?
> 
> I've got the same setup, black on black though, sporting a Bushnell Elite 3200 3x9. With 110gr. of Triple 7 and a Barnes 290gr. MZ, she will put as many as your man enough to shoot in the same hole at 100 yards. Kicks like a dang mule though. Lol
> 
> I do lub's muh ol' smoke thrower!!



Now I thought for sure you'd have a 1st generation musket


----------



## mweba (Sep 14, 2012)

TK said:


> Now I thought for sure you'd have a 1st generation musket



Scatter gun


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 14, 2012)

TK said:


> Now I thought for sure you'd have a 1st generation musket



They don't call me flintlock for nothing!! Haha

Or was that Flintstone??


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 14, 2012)

If it's an Omega then they're ambedextrous (spelling). I have one in all camo. If I buy another one I will buy stainless. Stainless is the only way to go in a blackpowder gun.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 14, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> If it's an Omega then they're ambedextrous (spelling). I have one in all camo. If I buy another one I will buy stainless. Stainless is the only way to go in a blackpowder gun.



My omega isn't ambidextrous. It has a large trough for your forearm.

Stainless is a whole lot easier to clean, but I don't mind cleaning. On the bench, I clean after every shot.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 15, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> My omega isn't ambidextrous. It has a large trough for your forearm.
> 
> Stainless is a whole lot easier to clean, but I don't mind cleaning. On the bench, I clean after every shot.



That reminds me, I need to go get some more bore butter... I'm out. Now that it's not Afghanistan weather outside, it would be nice to light some sulphur off. I've got the traditions version. It compliments my Lyman Plains rifle and 3rd model Uberti Dragoon quite nicely.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 15, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> My omega isn't ambidextrous. It has a large trough for your forearm.
> 
> Stainless is a whole lot easier to clean, but I don't mind cleaning. On the bench, I clean after every shot.



My omega shots more accurate with 100gr than with 150. I'm thinking about selling mine to get that new one they came put with a couple years back. Can't remember the name now. I swab mine after every shot too.only way to get the best groups with one. Mine can come choose to 1 
Moa groups with 100 gr. It throws bullets all over a target with 150 gr though.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 15, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> My omega shots more accurate with 100gr than with 150. I'm thinking about selling mine to get that new one they came put with a couple years back. Can't remember the name now. I swab mine after every shot too.only way to get the best groups with one. Mine can come choose to 1
> Moa groups with 100 gr. It throws bullets all over a target with 150 gr though.



1 MOA is easy peasy with loose powder. You shooting pellets or loose? If your shooting loose T7 at 150 grains, your way over pressure, as the loose is 15% hotter than pellets. 

I've shot a touch over 5lbs thru mine, finding the best powder/sabot/bullet combo. It's almost as addicting as saws....


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 15, 2012)

Stainless Omega with black synthetic thumbhole stock, 130 grains loose Shockeys Gold powder and 250 grain T/C shockwave sabots. Lays out the crop-raiding whitetails very effectively. Love to shoot it.

Ron


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 15, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Stainless Omega with black synthetic thumbhole stock, 130 grains loose Shockeys Gold powder and 250 grain T/C shockwave sabots. Lays out the crop-raiding whitetails very effectively. Love to shoot it.
> 
> Ron



The shockwaves are very accurate out of mine as well. The only fault I found with em is that on two occasions I recovered deer that when shot at close range, the bullet came apart. They both had some major fragmentation. I never did get around to trying the bonded ones, but I suspect that the fragmentation is the reason they starte offering em. I will say though, I put quite a bit of meat down with the shockwaves.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

TK said:


> I have a 30-06, could give that a try...... :hmm3grin2orange:
> What do you think about a 7mmRemMag? Too much? Maybe save that one for a bigger saw



Both would work, to put your MS261 out of its misery! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 15, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Both would work, to put your MS261 out of its misery! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You ornery old buzzard:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

A new carb did the trick.

[video=youtube_share;Tp6rRYTR5gg]http://youtu.be/Tp6rRYTR5gg[/video]

So much for the low compression fears. This saw has no squish band mod and only enough of a popup to set the squish without a gasket. 

Here's the new 10mm hose from SnapOn.











Compression was 157 hot, and I mean right out of the wood to the bench.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> A new carb did the trick.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Tp6rRYTR5gg]http://youtu.be/Tp6rRYTR5gg[/video]
> 
> ...



get it off a truck or order it online?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> get it off a truck or order it online?



I ordered it online. It would be much too dangerous to get on one of those trucks!


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 18, 2012)

so, any predictions on how it will run now?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> so, any predictions on how it will run now?



It runs fine, but it will never be a ported 346. I can't imagine a better worksaw though.


----------



## young (Sep 18, 2012)

was the carb bad again?


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't want to burst your bubble or anything, but that fitting threads much farther into the CC than a plug does. Makes the CC smaller and affects the reading. I put a spacer on mine


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

young said:


> was the carb bad again?



I modded mine to the point that it had some useability issues. I'd rather have it run right than get that last 1%.


----------



## mweba (Sep 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It runs fine, but it will never be a ported 346. I can't imagine a better worksaw though.



Why is that? Do you need some pointers? :monkey:


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been reading some of your threads over that past 6 months or so and I came to the following conclusion...

I truly admire your willingness to mess up your own countless number of saws all in the name of gaining knowledge and learning. However, if you want a good, reliable, powerful. ported worker saw I would suggest you send your saw(s) off to a builder who already has the knowledge your striving for. 

I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all, as I don't know anything about you other than what you post. I just thought I would let you know how your posts may come across to those of us just browsing around the site.


----------



## young (Sep 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I modded mine to the point that it had some useability issues. I'd rather have it run right than get that last 1%.



well now you know the absolute limit and when to stop haha.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 18, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Why is that? Do you need some pointers? :monkey:



I'm all ears. I've yet to see a 550 outrun a real good 346.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I've been reading some of your threads over that past 6 months or so and I came to the following conclusion...
> 
> I truly admire your willingness to mess up your own countless number of saws all in the name of gaining knowledge and learning. However, if you want a good, reliable, powerful. ported worker saw I would suggest you send your saw(s) off to a builder who already has the knowledge your striving for.
> 
> I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all, as I don't know anything about you other than what you post. I just thought I would let you know how your posts may come across to those of us just browsing around the site.



Do you realize this is a new model that we're all blazing the trail with? R&D isn't without it's risks and costs.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 18, 2012)

Guys like brad out there doing the R&D sure help us much less experienced guys with great information on what can be done, what can't, what should, and what shouldn't be done. With that being said, keep up the great work and thanks for sharing the great information you do.


----------



## mweba (Sep 19, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I've been reading some of your threads over that past 6 months or so and I came to the following conclusion...
> 
> I truly admire your willingness to mess up your own countless number of saws all in the name of gaining knowledge and learning. However, if you want a good, reliable, powerful. ported worker saw I would suggest you send your saw(s) off to a builder who already has the knowledge your striving for.
> 
> I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all, as I don't know anything about you other than what you post. I just thought I would let you know how your posts may come across to those of us just browsing around the site.



To whom is this directed? Lost me there.



blsnelling said:


> I'm all ears. I've yet to see a 550 outrun a real good 346.



Me either but never is a long time  That carb should arrive today.


----------



## Officer's Match (Sep 19, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I've been reading some of your threads over that past 6 months or so and I came to the following conclusion...
> 
> I truly admire your willingness to mess up your own countless number of saws all in the name of gaining knowledge and learning. However, if you want a good, reliable, powerful. ported worker saw I would suggest you send your saw(s) off to a builder who already has the knowledge your striving for.
> 
> I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all, as I don't know anything about you other than what you post. I just thought I would let you know how your posts may come across to those of us just browsing around the site.



I'd then suggest reading further back and more thoroughly. Brad is one of the most respected builders on this site. Over the last 6 months your posts references, some very new tech has hit the market that will require some trial and youknowwhat. I for one am very glad that a lot of modders here (Brad included) are humble enough to show us the process. I suppose your post could also allude to the 390 infection that has devoured Mr. Snelling and addled his brain into wandering into some craziness (and a nice H brand). Again, transparency is the friend of all of us.

Oh, and I'll add that both of my Snellerized work saws (both bologna and vege) are a delight to make chips with, along with some tasty 18" cookies. Yum.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 19, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I've been reading some of your threads over that past 6 months or so and I came to the following conclusion...
> 
> I truly admire your willingness to mess up your own countless number of saws all in the name of gaining knowledge and learning. However, if you want a good, reliable, powerful. ported worker saw I would suggest you send your saw(s) off to a builder who already has the knowledge your striving for.
> 
> I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all, as I don't know anything about you other than what you post. I just thought I would let you know how your posts may come across to those of us just browsing around the site.



This post is a little bit off the wall, allthough it's probably not your intention. For those of us that actually _read_, rather than just _browse_ the site, there is an understanding that a certain amount of experimentation is necessary to find the best recipe for new saw models. That isn't going to happen without a few mistakes along the way.

You don't think Smokey Yunick blew a motor now and then?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2012)

If you're gonna make an omelet........ya gotta break some eggs. :cool2:

I have a few jugs that I "overcooked".......and a few that I destroyed in the process of learning how to run a burr at 20,000 rpm. I also have a box with carbs that I've killed......I keep that stuff as a reminder of what not to do.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 19, 2012)

not making mistakes is easy......











































































don't do anything and you'll never make a mistake


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 19, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I've been reading some of your threads over that past 6 months or so and I came to the following conclusion...
> 
> I truly admire your willingness to mess up your own countless number of saws all in the name of gaining knowledge and learning. However, if you want a good, reliable, powerful. ported worker saw I would suggest you send your saw(s) off to a builder who already has the knowledge your striving for.
> 
> I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all, as I don't know anything about you other than what you post. I just thought I would let you know how your posts may come across to those of us just browsingaround the site.



You need to do some more in-depth reading, not just Brad's posts, but also the posts from other builders.

What would Brad learn by sending his saw(s) to another builder? There are several saw builders on this site, and only a few of them are willing to show their work, post their numbers, and admit to their mistakes. 

Most folks learn more from what goes wrong than from what goes right. This has previously been posted, and is worth a repeat: There are two types of engine builders, those who have blown some engines, and those who are going to blow some engines.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 19, 2012)

Brad just ain't scared to cut-N-grind...

I enjoyed watching Stumpy's learnin curve. He's like a really short linebacker that can not be stopped!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 19, 2012)

JRHAWK9, please read my 550XP thread. In it you will find where I made an error and ended up with an air leak. Then you can read about how I solved the problem. My saw. My call. In the end the saw turned out nicely, if I may say so. 

Progress is made by the unreasonable man.


----------



## Termite (Sep 19, 2012)

You don't think Smokey Yunick blew a motor now and then?

Smokey Yunick was a very sharp mechanic. You could say genius. 
He was up this way and happened to look at a friends street rod build. A few weeks latter a brand new 3800 V6 showed up for it. A gift.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 7, 2012)

TK said:


> Couldn't wait any longer.



That's an odd looking deflector, with "teeth" around the outlet! :biggrin:


----------



## inthewoodsagain (Nov 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Which one's faster through 15" standing dead Elm?



Hi sorry for lack of participation over last yearish but !!!!! just sold ALL repeat ALL Stihl equipment ie saws, strimmers ,THE LOT. Bought ,to start with, 2 X Husqvarna 560XPG (562 spec) incl 24", 16", 18" sugihana 3/8 1.5mm solid bars each plus full wrap and outer spike kit. Will run stihl RSC to start as have big roll of it but will move to oregon as we have a lot of dirty wood too fell ie ash! Will never buy a Stihl product again as back-up in UK is nothing short of O!
Cheers and happy holiday
Jon


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 22, 2012)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I've been reading some of your threads over that past 6 months or so and I came to the following conclusion...
> 
> I truly admire your willingness to mess up your own countless number of saws all in the name of gaining knowledge and learning. However, if you want a good, reliable, powerful. ported worker saw I would suggest you send your saw(s) off to a builder who already has the knowledge your striving for.
> 
> I'm not trying to be disrespectful at all, as I don't know anything about you other than what you post. I just thought I would let you know how your posts may come across to those of us just browsing around the site.




Man on Man, if you've been around chainsaws very long, actually wrenching on them, you'll realize that irregardless if your working on stock saws or moddified saws you will expierence failure periodically no matter how methodical you are. Engines turning the rpms that two strokes in saws turn are not forgiving in any way. If you believe that you won't have a failure every once in a while you haven't wrenched on them at all or not long enough or have unreasonable expectations. Brad would be the first to admit he isn't perfect, but he has contributed greatly to the site for a long time and has inspired more than one person to start modding saws. NASA dosen't have a perfect track record either, even with our billions of dollars, Brad's doing it out of his own pocket.
Think about what it takes to be the first on a new model, no manuals, it gets easier for others to do once a builder post/shares his results,Brad had never been shy about jumping out there first and is generous in sharing his successes and failures, just part of the business at least he admits and has shown his failures and took his floggings in the past. I look forward to reading his post, Masterminds and Stumpy's as well as other builders. Lots of knowledge shared.

Now on the other hand I don't think it's much of a comparison between the two saws in puny 15" elm. Put those saws in some 20" hickory or hedge and the 362 will show it's real potential compared to a 50cc saw. Stock vs Stock


----------

